# What Omega watches have people used adjustable clasp 117STZ001154 on?



## Knight1978

I have seen lots of different posts all over with this topic. I just put adjustable clasp Omega Part Number 117STZ001154 on my Seamaster Pro Ceramic yesterday, and I absolutly love how well it fits now. If everyone can, please post a picture of your watch with it's model number that your using that clasp on. I will start us out. Thanks to all.

Omega Seamaster Professional 212.30.41.20.03.001


----------



## whoischich

PO 2500 42mm


----------



## Bradd_D

SMPc 212.30.41.20.01.003


----------



## wkfink

As soon as my titanium bracelet comes in, I will be using the same clasp in titanium for my 45.5 PO.

Titanium ref: 117TIZ001151

Still really reasonable at $292 for the clasp.

Don't know my PO ref off the top of my head but it's 45.5 Ti 8500.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18

Will it fit the AT 38.5mm with 19mm bracelet? I believe it tapers to 18mm at the clasp.


----------



## GTTIME

wkfink said:


> As soon as my titanium bracelet comes in, I will be using the same clasp in titanium for my 45.5 PO.
> 
> Titanium ref: 117TIZ001151
> 
> Still really reasonable at $292 for the clasp.
> 
> Don't know my PO ref off the top of my head but it's 45.5 Ti 8500.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please post several pics. I would like to do this!!


----------



## wkfink

GTTIME said:


> Please post several pics. I would like to do this!!


Will do. Just got a UPS notification that I should get it next Friday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkfink

mesaboogie18 said:


> Will it fit the AT 38.5mm with 19mm bracelet? I believe it tapers to 18mm at the clasp.
> 
> View attachment 9448874


It will not fit. Tried it on both 38.5 as well as 41.5. No dice, it's a different style of bracelet and clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

I have the 2254.50 bracelet (1610/930) on my SMPc + the 300MC adjustable clasp adapted to it, using the end-links that would normally connect the clasp to the SM300 MC bracelet. I also installed another adjustable clasp to the stock SMPc bracelet too. And, I have the Ti SM300 MC clasp (1151) on my 42mm Ti PO 8500 LM.

I also have all the parts to do the same thing with my POLMLE (PO 2500 Liquid Metal Limited Ed) soon.


----------



## Baz44

I have been watching these customisation so over the last few months. Thing for me is that there seems to be a width over hang vs bracelet which kinda put me off a little. But seeing it on the SMP wider bracelet where any over hang in width seems negligible I may think again.

Sitting on the fence watching this thread for now (looking forward to seeing in on PO LM LE though)

Cheers 


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Knight1978

I feel that with this conversoin that the watch not only fits better, but feels so much better too when you wear it. Time to do this modification on my other Seamasters.


----------



## mesaboogie18

wkfink said:


> It will not fit. Tried it on both 38.5 as well as 41.5. No dice, it's a different style of bracelet and clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe you have to get different connecting end links, as another gent on this forum had his AT fitted with it. I don't know if it was the 38.5 or 41 though.


----------



## wkfink

mesaboogie18 said:


> I believe you have to get different connecting end links, as another gent on this forum had his AT fitted with it. I don't know if it was the 38.5 or 41 though.
> View attachment 9452970
> 
> View attachment 9452978


I'll have to check again, then. Any idea what end links he used?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR

No pic at the moment, but 45.5mm 9300 Chrono...


----------



## mikekilo725

Saw it above, but didn't see any pics, but will have it installed and will post pics early next week on my 42mm PO 2500D


----------



## wkfink

mesaboogie18 said:


> I believe you have to get different connecting end links, as another gent on this forum had his AT fitted with it. I don't know if it was the 38.5 or 41 though.
> View attachment 9452970
> 
> View attachment 9452978


In my search, I've tried the clasp links that are suggested, 118ST1589 and they won't work on either AT model, and that poster I don't believe has shared what clasp links he used. The clasp links for 117STZ001154 won't fit either, as they have a mm or two gap on either side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18

wkfink said:


> In my search, I've tried the clasp links that are suggested, 118ST1589 and they won't work on either AT model, and that poster I don't believe has shared what clasp links he used. The clasp links for 117STZ001154 won't fit either, as they have a mm or two gap on either side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang. I didn't see that poster mention what links he used either and was hoping someone had some insight. Thanks for your info!


----------



## ptman2000

I upgraded my Diver 300 chronograph with an adjustable clasp. 

was super easy to do and a fantastic improvement!


----------



## ViperSRT87

I"m going to be getting one of those next week. I definitely feel this will be more useful to me, especially summer, than the diver extension. Best part is in the end you can always put the old one back on if need be!


----------



## raja_3012

Not the same part number but I am using Ti adjustable clasp (Part # 0117TIZ001151) for my Omega 232.90.42.21.03.001.


----------



## Knight1978

They all look great


----------



## richnyc

Amazing looking... I'm contemplating to do it on mine, too. Where do you guys get your from? Any place that has decent prices? Thx


----------



## wkfink

richnyc said:


> Amazing looking... I'm contemplating to do it on mine, too. Where do you guys get your from? Any place that has decent prices? Thx


Omega Boutiques or a trusted AD will be the best source. If you're paying more than $120 or so for steel or $300 for titanium (all before tax) you're paying too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

London, UK boutiques refusing to sell them... Under orders. Planks.


----------



## wkfink

TSC said:


> London, UK boutiques refusing to sell them... Under orders. Planks.


Can Cousins UK get the part?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Two ✌️mods for me

The goods:








42mm 2500PO






















2254.50















Very very happy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18

Buchmann69 said:


> Two ✌️mods for me
> 
> The goods:
> View attachment 9474346
> 
> 
> 42mm 2500PO
> View attachment 9474362
> 
> View attachment 9474370
> 
> View attachment 9474386
> 
> 
> 2254.50
> View attachment 9474394
> 
> View attachment 9474402
> 
> 
> Very very happy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know the part numbers for those end links that connect the clasp to the bracelet? Also, do they come with those pins and screws or did you order them separately?


----------



## mikekilo725

Part numbers are as follows with the number in parentheses being the needed quantity to order. Just found the hard way that the endlinks only come with one pin and two screws so you will need to order two additional pins and four extra screws. Learned this today as I was putting it together on my 42mm PO 2500d on,y to discover I didn't have enough screws. Back the the boutique.

Endlinks - O118ST1589 (2)
Pins - O128ST0166 (2)
Screws - O124ST3307 (4)


----------



## mesaboogie18

mikekilo725 said:


> Part numbers are as follows with the number in parentheses being the needed quantity to order. Just found the hard way that the endlinks only come with one pin and two screws so you will need to order two additional pins and four extra screws. Learned this today as I was putting it together on my 42mm PO 2500d on,y to discover I didn't have enough screws. Back the the boutique.
> 
> Endlinks - O118ST1589 (2)
> Pins - O128ST0166 (2)
> Screws - O124ST3307 (4)


Thanks!


----------



## VastHorizon

Hey guys. I am thinking of doing this conversion.
I have an incoming 2589.30 - will buying just the clasp work with the conversion?
Will this also work with a speedy pro with a 1998 bracelet?
Thank you in advance.9


----------



## Knight1978

I ordered the parts again and will be doing this converson on my Great White next


----------



## mikekilo725

I know it was posted above, but I can confirm that the parts are a complete success on a PO 42MM 2500D. After a false start on account of not enough screws, which was rectified by a visit to the NYC 5th Ave OB the operation was a complete success and the patient and doctor (always wanted to be a doctor  couldn't be happier


----------



## douglasf13

Buchmann69 said:


> Two ✌️mods for me
> 
> The goods:
> View attachment 9474346
> 
> 
> 42mm 2500PO
> View attachment 9474362
> 
> View attachment 9474370
> 
> View attachment 9474386
> 
> 
> 2254.50
> View attachment 9474394
> 
> View attachment 9474402
> 
> 
> Very very happy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, I'm I crazy to think this could work on my AT 2500 bracelet?


----------



## richnyc

mikekilo725 said:


> I know it was posted above, but I can confirm that the parts are a complete success on a PO 42MM 2500D. After a false start on account of not enough screws, which was rectified by a visit to the NYC 5th Ave OB the operation was a complete success and the patient and doctor (always wanted to be a doctor  couldn't be happier


Did you get your micro-adjust clasp there, too, or you bought it online???


----------



## mikekilo725

Bought everything at the boutique. But know you can also get them at ADs as well


----------



## iinsic

I'm really gratified to see Omega do the right thing with regard to this new clasp. They obviously have fabricated various saddle links (the double-pin link that connects the clasp to the bracelet) to fit the Bond bracelet, the Speedy bracelet and the PO bracelet. Kudos!

It's a real shame that our UK brethren aren't able to obtain these. Any chance of ordering them from a US AD like Topper?

For those of you who are not divers, Omega also has an adjustable clasp that provides either 2mm or 4mm of extension ... similar to the Rolex 5mm Easylink, but better (STZ004666). That is what came on my new Gen3 39.5mm PO (I will be getting the regular adjustable dive clasp for the 43.5mm PO in the next couple of weeks). I might keep it on my watch as my "winter" clasp, and switch it out with the fully-expandable dive clasp in the spring for dive season.


----------



## richnyc

mikekilo725 said:


> Bought everything at the boutique. But know you can also get them at ADs as well


Thanks. It looks like I might just make a trip to the boutique today


----------



## mikekilo725

I spoke with Brice and Lauren


----------



## douglasf13

iinsic said:


> I'm really gratified to see Omega do the right thing with regard to this new clasp. They obviously have fabricated various saddle links (the double-pin link that connects the clasp to the bracelet) to fit the Bond bracelet, the Speedy bracelet and the PO bracelet. Kudos!
> 
> It's a real shame that our UK brethren aren't able to obtain these. Any chance of ordering them from a US AD like Topper?
> 
> For those of you who are not divers, Omega also has an adjustable clasp that provides either 2mm or 4mm of extension ... similar to the Rolex 5mm Easylink, but better (STZ004666). That is what came on my new Gen3 39.5mm PO (I will be getting the regular adjustable dive clasp for the 43.5mm PO in the next couple of weeks). I might keep it on my watch as my "winter" clasp, and switch it out with the fully-expandable dive clasp in the spring for dive season.
> 
> View attachment 9522938


Cool. Is this clasp more compact than the diver version? Do you think I could fit it to my AT 2500 bracelet?


----------



## iinsic

douglasf13 said:


> Cool. Is this clasp more compact than the diver version? Do you think I could fit it to my AT 2500 bracelet?


Based on an earlier post, Omega apparently makes a saddle link to fit the AT, but you must know the part number first. The clasps are all the same size where they attach to the saddle, so that would not be a problem. Find a part number for the AT-specific saddle (assuming it exists), and you're golden.

P.S.-I would estimate the clasp is about the same size as the Gen2 42mm clasp. The Gen3 43.5 adjustable clasp seems to be a bit longer.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Really want to do this... I have a 213.30.42.40.01.001

I assume this is possible? Any chance someone could let me know the part numbers... Will love you long time!

Cheers


----------



## mikekilo725

chum_2000_uk said:


> Really want to do this... I have a 213.30.42.40.01.001
> 
> I assume this is possible? Any chance someone could let me know the part numbers... Will love you long time!
> 
> Cheers


There are a. Puppe Threads kicking around about this. I believe this is the one that stared it all. If it can be done with your model it should be in here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/planet-ocean-fitment-issues-problem-solved-pics-inside-2938834.html


----------



## iinsic

mikekilo725 said:


> There are a. Puppe Threads kicking around about this.


Autocorrect mysteries: How does "a couple threads" become "a. Puppe Threads" ... and what the devil does Puppe Threads even mean? ;-)


----------



## chum_2000_uk

mikekilo725 said:


> There are a. Puppe Threads kicking around about this. I believe this is the one that stared it all. If it can be done with your model it should be in here
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/planet-ocean-fitment-issues-problem-solved-pics-inside-2938834.html


Just read through pretty much all of that (admittedly very quickly), and don't a search... No joy. Pretty sure my watch isn't mentioned in there. If it is, it's incredibly obscure. mainly PO's and 2254's metioned.

However, a Google image search led me to this:

https://omegaforums.net/threads/micro-adjusting-clasp.37817/

The very first pic there looks like my bracelet... But very little info from the OP given for some reason! He posted them ran!

Anyone?


----------



## iinsic

chum_2000_uk said:


> Just read through pretty much all of that (admittedly very quickly), and don't a search... No joy. Pretty sure my watch isn't mentioned in there. If it is, it's incredibly obscure. mainly PO's and 2254's metioned.
> 
> However, a Google image search led me to this:
> 
> https://omegaforums.net/threads/micro-adjusting-clasp.37817/
> 
> The very first pic there looks like my bracelet... But very little info from the OP given for some reason! He posted them ran!
> 
> Anyone?


Try this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/thank-you-kamonjj-your-posting-omega-clasp-2972146.html

You will need the SMP-specific saddle link to connect the clasp. An OB would be a good place to order, since they should be able to look up the needed parts.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

iinsic said:


> Try this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/thank-you-kamonjj-your-posting-omega-clasp-2972146.html
> 
> You will need the SMP-specific saddle link to connect the clasp. An OB would be a good place to order, since they should be able to look up the needed parts.


Just read through all of that... No mention in there either about my watch or bracelet type.

I do appreciate the replies guys, but some solid info on whether it's a) definitely possible and b) part numbers would be more beneficial than links to threads that have endless pages of people talking about fitting this clasp to PO's.

Any recommendations for UK boutiques that are helpful for these parts? If so, I'll try giving them a ring and seeing if they can tell me what saddle links I need to go with the clasp and my bracelet.

Cheers gents


----------



## iinsic

chum_2000_uk said:


> Any recommendations for UK boutiques that are helpful for these parts?


Oops! Sorry I didn't notice you're in the UK, where OBs and ADs have been told not to sell the clasp parts under any circumstances. Seems grossly unfair, but there it is. :-(


----------



## mikekilo725

iinsic said:


> Autocorrect mysteries: How does "a couple threads" become "a. Puppe Threads" ... and what the devil does Puppe Threads even mean? ;-)


Thanks for the cypher work. As all those in the know are aware a Puppe is the old English spelling of a Puppy. Therefore a Puppe Thread is a young thread which has not grown into a big dog thread . That's my story and I'm sticking to it. It's either that or I didn't read my thread before sending


----------



## Tomgbw

Hi team
I am a bit confused, hence I have some questions, which I kindly ask to answer. (I have a PO 8500 45,5)

1.) the 117STZ001154 clasp will fit for my model?
2.) do I need the additional links, screws, etc for the new clasp?

thanks a lot for any help


----------



## microrotor

PO 2500 45mm. Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## DocJekl

Tomgbw said:


> Hi team
> I am a bit confused, hence I have some questions, which I kindly ask to answer. (I have a PO 8500 45,5)
> 
> 1.) the 117STZ001154 clasp will fit for my model?
> 2.) do I need the additional links, screws, etc for the new clasp?
> 
> thanks a lot for any help


It should fit fine, since it fits the SMPc which is 20mm at the clasp and the 42mm PO 8500 that is 18mm at the clasp. It has a little overhang with the slimmer bracelets ending at 18mm, and sits flush with the ones that are 20mm at the clasp.

You only need the extra links (saddle links) to adapt it to a Planet Ocean 2500 bracelet with pin/sleeve links, or a 1610/930 bracelet from a 2254.50 that also uses pins/sleeves instead of screws.


----------



## iinsic

DocJekl said:


> You only need the extra links (saddle links) to adapt it to a Planet Ocean 2500 bracelet with pin/sleeve links, or a 1610/930 bracelet from a 2254.50 that also uses pins/sleeves instead of screws.


There also must be a special saddle link to connect it to the traditional Bond bracelet of the SMP, which has five segments rather than three.


----------



## DocJekl

iinsic said:


> There also must be a special saddle link to connect it to the traditional Bond bracelet of the SMP, which has five segments rather than three.


My 1154 was a direct bolt on for my screw type SMPc Bond bracelet - I think that I didn't need any special links to install it on my SMPc chronograph, or for my 42mm PO 8500. I'll go check.

I only needed the extra special clasp (saddle) links for my 1610/930 (done) and my PO 2500 (parts here, labor pending deciding which of my 3 PO 2500 will get the adjustable clasp).


----------



## DocJekl

Yeah, this is my SMPc chronograph with the 1154, and the saddle link looks like the one that came with the watch.


----------



## iinsic

DocJekl said:


> Yeah, this is my SMPc chronograph with the 1154, and the saddle link looks like the one that came with the watch.


You're looking at the wrong end of the clasp. The saddle link is for attaching the other end ... and the two male fingers of the Bond bracelet (as opposed to the single center finger of the PO or Speedy bracelet) require it (see photo below, borrowed from another thread). That is not to say that the original saddle link on a screw-link Bond bracelet might not already fit the adjustable clasp. If that is the case, then only the older SMPs, like the PO 2500s and 1610s, would require a special saddle link.









While I'm on the subject, those who have 42mm PO or 1610 bracelets should consider getting the clasp used on the Gen3 43.5mm PO, as it is for 18mm links. There would be minimal overlap on the sides. I will have the part number in the next week or so, and will post it here and elsewhere.


----------



## DocJekl

iinsic said:


> You're looking at the wrong end of the clasp. The saddle link is for attaching the other end ... and the two male fingers of the Bond bracelet (as opposed to the single center finger of the PO or Speedy bracelet) require it (see photo below, borrowed from another thread). That is not to say that the original saddle link on a screw-link Bond bracelet might not already fit the adjustable clasp. If that is the case, then only the older SMPs, like the PO 2500s and 1610s, would require a special saddle link.
> 
> View attachment 9546898
> 
> 
> While I'm on the subject, those who have 42mm PO or 1610 bracelets should consider getting the clasp used on the Gen3 43.5mm PO, as it is for 18mm links. There would be minimal overlap on the sides. I will have the part number in the next week or so, and will post it here and elsewhere.


Thanks for the definition of saddle link. However, it doesn't change things. Both the links on the SMPc have the lines that match the 5 link bracelet, while the clasp link/saddle link from the SM300 MC look very different. So, neither of my SMPc clasp links (or saddle link) had to be changed - the ones that came with the watch work with the new clasp.

Here are a couple of photos of the inside and outside of the SM300MC link that was transplanted onto my 1610/930 bracelet so that I could install the 1154 clasp, and it's very different from the one on my SMPc chronograph's Bond bracelet.


----------



## Tomgbw

Thanks guys - Your help is much appreciated! Now I can go and order my clasp !!!


----------



## IGotId

TSC said:


> London, UK boutiques refusing to sell them... Under orders. Planks.


That's a shame. My local OB actually 'installed' mine for me.


----------



## TSC

All the London ones have quoted the 'directive from Switzerland' at me. Even the ones I actually know. I know some people on here have had from the shops up North. When I called them they asked for a serial number of the watch before I could order anything and unless its the correct part for that model watch they didn't want to know.


----------



## up1911fan

Anyone using this on the big box, screw link Speedy?


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Following on from my posts on page 5, I found this on here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omeg...ble-clasp-bond-1503-825-bracelet-3420314.html

If you read the last post, they state that to fit the clasp to an older style 20mm bond bracelet, you need the links from the SMPc.

However, I've tried searching for the part number they give for these links (118ST1515) and I can't find anything about those on the web. Anyone shed any light on this? Maybe part numbers for these links that can be found somewhere online? I searched on Ofrei too, nothing coming up there either.

Any help will be much appreciated gents! Want this clasp on my SMP Chrono so badly!


----------



## GTTIME

iinsic said:


> While I'm on the subject, those who have 42mm PO or 1610 bracelets should consider getting the clasp used on the Gen3 43.5mm PO, as it is for 18mm links. There would be minimal overlap on the sides. I will have the part number in the next week or so, and will post it here and elsewhere.


I am planning on using the titanium clasp from the new titanium 45.5 mm POCs one they are available on my 8500 and 9300 titanium POs.


----------



## vercimber

I'm absolutely loving this SMPcs--and that clasp is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Knight1978

Glad to see this post has become so popular


----------



## wkfink

Tomgbw said:


> Hi team
> I am a bit confused, hence I have some questions, which I kindly ask to answer. (I have a PO 8500 45,5)
> 
> 1.) the 117STZ001154 clasp will fit for my model?
> 2.) do I need the additional links, screws, etc for the new clasp?
> 
> thanks a lot for any help


1) yes, it will for sure fit.

2) nothing else needed. Simply take the current clasp off of your bracelet, leaving the end links that attach to the clasp.

Pics of my Ti 45.5:


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc

Converted my SMPc today... Stopped by at the customer service in the Omega boutique in NYC and picked it up... $117 plus tax... I have the current SMPc model so nothing else was needed... This is what it looks like. I'm pretty satisfied. The only thing I lost is the diver's extension but it doesn't bother me at all. I usually dive in tropical regions only and rarely need the extension anyways... At most, I have 2/3mil diving suit around my arms and the micro-adjust clasp can easily deal with that


----------



## mikekilo725

Congrats. Who did you deal with at the boutique? When I picked up mine Lauren and Brice helped me and couldn't ask for better customer service


----------



## plexi

I did the conversion on my P.O. 2500 42 mm. I love the flexibility, but it seems like the new clasp adds some weight. I'm kind of on the fence about it........


----------



## richnyc

mikekilo725 said:


> Congrats. Who did you deal with at the boutique? When I picked up mine Lauren and Brice helped me and couldn't ask for better customer service


Yep, Lauren, on the second floor in the customer service center... She was very nice, asked me if I need extra links but I assured her that all I needed was just the clasp. She said many folks come by asking for the same part/s. I told her it's all us, the WUS 'weirdos', lol


----------



## chum_2000_uk

richnyc said:


> Yep, Lauren, on the second floor in the customer service center... She was very nice, asked me if I need extra links but I assured her that all I needed was just the clasp. She said many folks come by asking for the same part/s. I told her it's all us, the WUS 'weirdos', lol


Hey richnyc, don't suppose you know the part numbers of the end links before the clasp on your bracelet do you? I'm desperate to get this clasp on my Bond SMP Chrono, but struggling a bit with what parts I need and where I can get them from here in the UK.

Failing that, what is the bracelet number on the SMPc's? Many thanks


----------



## richnyc

chum_2000_uk said:


> Hey richnyc, don't suppose you know the part numbers of the end links before the clasp on your bracelet do you? I'm desperate to get this clasp on my Bond SMP Chrono, but struggling a bit with what parts I need and where I can get them from here in the UK.
> 
> Failing that, what is the bracelet number on the SMPc's? Many thanks


No idea, wish I could help The best bet is to call Omega boutique in your country, or visit an AD, and discuss it with them...

PS: You can always email, Ofrei, they have lots of info on genuine Omega parts: http://www.ofrei.com/page_146.html


----------



## chum_2000_uk

richnyc said:


> No idea, wish I could help The best bet is to call Omega boutique in your country, or visit an AD, and discuss it with them...
> 
> PS: You can always email, Ofrei, they have lots of info on genuine Omega parts: Omega Watch Parts, Tools, Bracelets


Hi mate, yeah I'll give a few UK dealers a ring. Only thing is, as others have mentioned on here, UK dealers have now been given pretty strict instructions to not sell any parts unless it is for a damaged part on an actual watch - so in all likelihood they won't be very helpful.

I'll try ofrei too. They don't list the clasp, but I'll give them a go.

Any chance you could let me know your bracelet number of your SMPc please?

Thanks for your help mate.


----------



## vercimber

Man. It really does make a huge difference aesthetically and functionally.


----------



## richnyc

chum_2000_uk said:


> Hi mate, yeah I'll give a few UK dealers a ring. Only thing is, as others have mentioned on here, UK dealers have now been given pretty strict instructions to not sell any parts unless it is for a damaged part on an actual watch - so in all likelihood they won't be very helpful.
> 
> I'll try ofrei too. They don't list the clasp, but I'll give them a go.
> 
> Any chance you could let me know your bracelet number of your SMPc please?
> 
> Thanks for your help mate.


No idea where to find it... It isn't stamped, or etched, into the bracelet... If it is, then I'm blind [EDIT] Found it, it was on the clasp: 1515/816... Dooh









Also, after a little googling around, as per the link below, this might be most likely yours, Omega diver 300m chrono: 1617/751 bracelet

https://omegaforums.net/threads/omega-diver-300m-bracelet-re-sizing.45179/

Also, check the TZ-UK Forums where you might get more help on sourcing it... My 2 pennies


----------



## iinsic

iinsic said:


> For those of you who are not divers, Omega also has an adjustable clasp that provides either 2mm or 4mm of extension ... similar to the Rolex 5mm Easylink, but better (STZ004666). That is what came on my new Gen3 39.5mm PO (I will be getting the regular adjustable dive clasp for the 43.5mm PO in the next couple of weeks). I might keep it on my watch as my "winter" clasp, and switch it out with the fully-expandable dive clasp in the spring for dive season.


I thought I'd post a photo of the STZ004666 clasp from the PO395, which has two extensions of 2mm and 4mm. For the vast majority of PO wearers who do not dive with their watches, this is a more practical option. The clasp is more compact, and therefore more comfortable. It quickly adjusts to accommodate wrists that increase slightly because of heat and humidity. And it will fit any screwed-link bracelet that has 18mm links at the clasp (Gen2 42mm PO and newer Speedy Pro). Moreover, it should work on the SMPc and the 45.5mm PO, since the clasp will fit into the bracelet without the overhang evident on 18mm links.


----------



## TSC

Out of interest, Have you got shots of both claps on wrist, and from behind? Or is that part of forthcoming review? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mikekilo725

richnyc said:


> No idea, wish I could help The best bet is to call Omega boutique in your country, or visit an AD, and discuss it with them...
> 
> PS: You can always email, Ofrei, they have lots of info on genuine Omega parts: http://www.ofrei.com/page_146.html


I believe Ofrei got what amounted to a cease and desist from Omega late last year in that Omega stopped sending them parts. True shame what Omega is doing


----------



## iinsic

TSC said:


> Out of interest, Have you got shots of both claps on wrist, and from behind? Or is that part of forthcoming review?


I haven't gotten the 435 clasp yet ... it should be another week or two. That's what I'm waiting on for the full "Monty."


----------



## wkfink

mikekilo725 said:


> I believe Ofrei got what amounted to a cease and desist from Omega late last year in that Omega stopped sending them parts. True shame what Omega is doing


That's because Ofrei was marking up and selling parts that were not intended for resale such as bezels, cases, etc.

Not a shame what Omega is doing, honestly. Take a look around the watch industry before pointing finngers; Omega is one of the more liberal Swiss brands right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

iinsic said:


> I haven't gotten the 435 clasp yet ... it should be another week or two. That's what I'm waiting on for the full "Monty."


Look forward to seeing the differences.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mikekilo725

wkfink said:


> That's because Ofrei was marking up and selling parts that were not intended for resale such as bezels, cases, etc.
> 
> Not a shame what Omega is doing, honestly. Take a look around the watch industry before pointing finngers; Omega is one of the more liberal Swiss brands right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mea culpa mea culpa. This young padawan spoke before knowing of what he was talking about. I had previously bought from ofrei and was simply basing my comments on only half knowledge, i.e. That what was posted on their site. Many thanks for the edumacation


----------



## wkfink

mikekilo725 said:


> Mea culpa mea culpa. This young padawan spoke before knowing of what he was talking about. I had previously bought from ofrei and was simply basing my comments on only half knowledge, i.e. That what was posted on their site. Many thanks for the edumacation


No problem, sorry if I was a little harsh in my post. Just really don't like Ofrei after finding I had been burned on a OEM deployant a year or two ago, as the boutiques/ADs offered it for much less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK CH

up1911fan said:


> Anyone using this on the big box, screw link Speedy?


Yes, it works for sure. You also need the attaching links from a Speedy MK II. Don't know the part numbers though.


----------



## mikekilo725

All good. I'm married so skin is almost like a rhino .


----------



## Hands90

No Speedmasters here?


----------



## TSC

wkfink said:


> No problem, sorry if I was a little harsh in my post. Just really don't like Ofrei after finding I had been burned on a OEM deployant a year or two ago, as the boutiques/ADs offered it for much less.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a bit staggering that the rubber strap and the deployment for the 8500 is almost $800 on Ofrei, £629 in UK money, and although they're not exactly cheap from an OB, they're about half that price. I found a similar type of thing with Cousins in the UK who claim to be wholesalers to the trade.


----------



## mikekilo725

What's interesting is that on some stuff they are/were cheaper than the OB. I purchased a Unversial Deployant clasp for my Speedmaster and it was a good price, better than the OB/AD route. Wondering if they have changed their pricing due to teh tightening of the supply?


----------



## TSC

Quite possibly, $420 for the deployment alone, no rubber, I thought was a mistake.


----------



## mikekilo725

Sounds like it. I bought my universal deployant (pictured below) for something like $180 last year at this time. I know not the same thing, but can't figure it would be much more.


----------



## Bgilbert82D

TSC said:


> It is a bit staggering that the rubber strap and the deployment for the 8500 is almost $800 on Ofrei, £629 in UK money, and although they're not exactly cheap from an OB, they're about half that price. I found a similar type of thing with Cousins in the UK who claim to be wholesalers to the trade.


That's great info, thank you. I've been looking for a bracelet for my 8500. I was pretty discouraged by the price at Ofrei. My nearest AD is 3 hours away, but it sounds like it would be worth the drive if I decide to pull the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

Bgilbert82D said:


> That's great info, thank you. I've been looking for a bracelet for my 8500. I was pretty discouraged by the price at Ofrei. My nearest AD is 3 hours away, but it sounds like it would be worth the drive if I decide to pull the trigger.


Or you could just call Jim at Continental or Rob at Toppers and have them order it for you ... unless you actually have to see it in person. You'll save a few bucks that way.


----------



## Bgilbert82D

iinsic said:


> Or you could just call Jim at Continental or Rob at Toppers and have them order it for you ... unless you actually have to see it in person. You'll save a few bucks that way.


Nope. Tried it on at the AD, just bought the rubber version. You have a link or contact info for the above?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

Bgilbert82D said:


> You have a link or contact info for the above?


You can find Jim's contact number at dcjewelers.com and Rob's at topperjewelers.com


----------



## Bgilbert82D

iinsic said:


> You can find Jim's contact number at dcjewelers.com and Rob's at topperjewelers.com


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK CH

Hands90 said:


> No Speedmasters here?


See post #83, 2 posts before yours. Yes, this works with a Speedy. It's a great upgrade. You won't be sorry of you do it.


----------



## lxxrr

What part numbers do I need to connect this to a 1998 speedmaster bracelet?


----------



## John.R

Gents, I need some help. I have a gorgeous Speedmaster Titanium 9300 that I absolutely adore, however, I cannot seem to get the right fit, even when using the single micro-adjustment in de default clasp. I read here in this topic that there is a Titanium version of the new micro-adjustment clasp available (ref. 0117TIZ001151). Does anybody know if this is fits to my Speedmaster 9300 Titanitum screw bracelet? I assume it should since I believe I saw a pic somewhere of somebody using it on a Speedy 9300 Steel. However, cannot find the pic anymore and I am not sure if it was a direct fit or required different end-links, which might not be available in Titanium...? Can anybody say something about this? I am sure there are more owners of this beautifull Speedy 9300 Ti.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

John.R said:


> Gents, I need some help. I have a gorgeous Speedmaster Titanium 9300 that I absolutely adore, however, I cannot seem to get the right fit, even when using the single micro-adjustment in de default clasp. I read here in this topic that there is a Titanium version of the new micro-adjustment clasp available (ref. 0117TIZ001151). Does anybody know if this is fits to my Speedmaster 9300 Titanitum screw bracelet? I assume it should since I believe I saw a pic somewhere of somebody using it on a Speedy 9300 Steel. However, cannot find the pic anymore and I am not sure if it was a direct fit or required different end-links, which might not be available in Titanium...? Can anybody say something about this? I am sure there are more owners of this beautifull Speedy 9300 Ti.


Unfortunately, I believe you are out of luck. The bracelet on the 9300 requires different connecting links between the clasp and the bracelet for the clasp to fit. Those links have to come from the Speedmaster Mark II bracelet, which only comes in stainless steel (as far as I'm aware). See post #94 and 95 here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/speedmaster-mark-ii-expandable-clasp-speedy-pro-1814434-10.html


----------



## John.R

It seems you are right... That is a real pitty....


----------



## John.R

Actually, i see on Omega forums that somebody contacted their AD and that apparently the OB confirmed a ref. number for Titanium Speedy 9300 endlinks... see also this topic:

https://omegaforums.net/threads/planet-ocean-clasps.40771/page-3#post-568518

I have some worries though since i cannot really imagine for which model watch they would be be designed for originally.... is there anybody here with access to an Omega spare parts list perhaps?



> You need following parts for your titanium 9300 speedy
> 
> 1 clasp 117TIZ001151
> 2 end links 118TIZ001574
> plus possibly some screws/pins
> 
> Clasp is around 190 quid, end links 65 quid each so quite a bit more than SS. Post some pics if you decide to do it.


----------



## iinsic

John.R said:


> is there anybody here with access to an Omega spare parts list perhaps?


You always could PM Archer and ask Al.


----------



## iinsic

The clasp for the PO435 finally arrived: 117STZ001159 (US retail is $117). Expect this clasp to replace the 1154 clasp, since the older clasp did not have the foldout divesuit extension. And I would expect to see the 117STZ004666 clasp start showing up on the Speedy models at some point (which means you can swap them out for the 1159 or 1154 if you want more than 4mm of extension).

The 1159 is quite a bit longer than the 4666 ... more than 9mm longer. However, the 1159 is the first clasp since before the Gen2 POs came out that has most of the tines fold up inside the clasp (although the 1154 likely does this as well), and you can feel it when wearing the clasp. Although larger and heavier than the 4666, the 1159 clasp wears more comfortably.

By crafting the foldout extension within the ratcheting extension, you now have about 10mm of extension with the pushbutton, and a total extension of about 33mm when the clasp is fully extended. That will fit over a 5-6mm suit with no problem.

I've included a couple of photos showing the 1159 with the 4666:


----------



## Puma74

117STZ001154

I have one of these available if anyone is looking for one. They are tough to find.

NEW with plastic on it.


----------



## iinsic

Puma74 said:


> 117STZ001154
> 
> I have one of these available if anyone is looking for one. They are tough to find.
> 
> NEW with plastic on it.


Not really that tough to find &#8230; some OBs actually have them in stock. Yes, the 1159 is taking a few weeks to ship, but the 1154s are usually available within a week or so.

BTW, this is not a For Sale forum. Please go to the proper FS forum to post your clasp for sale.


----------



## bigtulley

Good evening everyone! I will try to not to make this post too long since I'm a newbie here to the forum. I have decided to buy a new watch, which will be my first luxury watch. I truly appreciate traditional/vintage menswear - I wear a straight-edge bow tie everyday &#55358;&#56595; - so I've finally decided that my new watch will be a vintage Omega Seamaster Cosmic 2000 (sorry, can't post pics because I'm so new!!!). The one thing that I started to research before buying the watch is whether or not I could swap the old-school clasp for a newer, more secure clasp (since I've had poor experiences with the type of clasp that is original to the SMC2K). And after doing some Googling, I found this site and this AWESOME post!!! &#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56495; So my question is, has anyone installed this clasp onto such a vintage watch/bracelet? I would definitely like to know before I purchase the watch, as this will be something that I want to do immediately after receipt of the watch. If any of you think it's doable, please do advise so I can at least make the best decision going forward. Even if I could not use the clasp mentioned in this thread (117STZ001154) I would be most certainly open to using another one such as the non-adjustable version of the 117STZ001154, or an older, more secure clasp from someone who's upgraded to the 117STZ001154 (given they will sell me their old clasp &#55357;&#56839. l Thank you all and I look forward to any responses!


----------



## bigtulley

Good evening everyone! I will try to not to make this post too long since I'm a newbie here to the forum. I have decided to buy a new watch, which will be my first luxury watch. I truly appreciate traditional/vintage menswear - I wear a straight-edge bow tie everyday :-d - so I've finally decided that my new watch will be a vintage Omega Seamaster Cosmic 2000 (sorry, can't post pics because I'm so new!!!). The one thing that I started to research before buying the watch is whether or not I could swap the old-school clasp for a newer, more secure clasp (since I've had poor experiences with the type of clasp that is original to the SMC2K). And after doing some Googling, I found this site and this AWESOME post!!!  So my question is, has anyone installed this clasp onto such a vintage watch/bracelet? I would definitely like to know before I purchase the watch, as this will be something that I want to do immediately after receipt of the watch. If any of you think it's doable, please do advise so I can at least make the best decision going forward. Even if I could not use the clasp mentioned in this thread (117STZ001154) I would be most certainly open to using another one such as the non-adjustable version of the 117STZ001154, or an older, more secure clasp from someone who's upgraded to the 117STZ001154 (given they will sell me their old clasp b-)). l Thank you all and I look forward to any responses!


----------



## iinsic

bigtulley said:


> Good evening everyone! I will try to not to make this post too long since I'm a newbie here to the forum. I have decided to buy a new watch, which will be my first luxury watch. I truly appreciate traditional/vintage menswear - I wear a straight-edge bow tie everyday :-d - so I've finally decided that my new watch will be a vintage Omega Seamaster Cosmic 2000 (sorry, can't post pics because I'm so new!!!). The one thing that I started to research before buying the watch is whether or not I could swap the old-school clasp for a newer, more secure clasp (since I've had poor experiences with the type of clasp that is original to the SMC2K). And after doing some Googling, I found this site and this AWESOME post!!!  So my question is, has anyone installed this clasp onto such a vintage watch/bracelet? I would definitely like to know before I purchase the watch, as this will be something that I want to do immediately after receipt of the watch. If any of you think it's doable, please do advise so I can at least make the best decision going forward. Even if I could not use the clasp mentioned in this thread (117STZ001154) I would be most certainly open to using another one such as the non-adjustable version of the 117STZ001154, or an older, more secure clasp from someone who's upgraded to the 117STZ001154 (given they will sell me their old clasp b-)). l Thank you all and I look forward to any responses!


Omega went through its Gerald Genta era (as did a lot of other upscale watch companies). I owned one of the better examples - the Seamaster 120 Plongeur DeLuxe. The Cosmic was another excellent example of at least a Genta-esque design. But there really is no connection between those watches and modern Omegas. The odds of getting a current clasp to work on a vintage watch is pretty slight. And, because Genta's designs almost always featured an integrated bracelet, you can't swap it with a modern bracelet either. Sorry.

There are quite a few here who are into both vintage and modern. But, for a host of reasons, parts of the two don't mix well. You should decide what you like most in a first watch. If it's vintage, accept the limitations of a watch that will be decades old when you acquire it. If you aren't comfortable with that, then vintage might not be for you. And, in that case, you can get some pretty good deals on gently used current models on the WUS FS forum.

Eventually you might have a collection with watches from several eras, including the most current. By then you'll realize the futility of trying to turn a vintage watch into what is charitably referred to here as a "frankenwatch."


----------



## bigtulley

iinsic said:


> Omega went through its Gerald Genta era (as did a lot of other upscale watch companies). I owned one of the better examples - the Seamaster 120 Plongeur DeLuxe. The Cosmic was another excellent example of at least a Genta-esque design. But there really is no connection between those watches and modern Omegas. The odds of getting a current clasp to work on a vintage watch is pretty slight. And, because Genta's designs almost always featured an integrated bracelet, you can't swap it with a modern bracelet either. Sorry.
> 
> There are quite a few here who are into both vintage and modern. But, for a host of reasons, parts of the two don't mix well. You should decide what you like most in a first watch. If it's vintage, accept the limitations of a watch that will be decades old when you acquire it. If you aren't comfortable with that, then vintage might not be for you. And, in that case, you can get some pretty good deals on gently used current models on the WUS FS forum.
> 
> Eventually you might have a collection with watches from several eras, including the most current. By then you'll realize the futility of trying to turn a vintage watch into what is charitably referred to here as a "frankenwatch."


iinsic, thank you so much for your insight and advice! I figured I'd may be cornered by my vintage choice, and it seems as though that is the case. I will most certainly look at a few more models and narrow it down from there. I am so happy to have found this forum as you guys are crazy knowledgable and kindhearted to boot! Thanks so much!


----------



## Stefan Riffe

wkfink said:


> It will not fit. Tried it on both 38.5 as well as 41.5. No dice, it's a different style of bracelet and clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This does work, the links that are attached to the clasp need to be put on the AT bracelet. My best friend did this and posted pictures a while back.


----------



## wkfink

Stefan Riffe said:


> This does work, the links that are attached to the clasp need to be put on the AT bracelet. My best friend did this and posted pictures a while back.


Which links?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexJoda

iinsic said:


> The clasp for the PO435 finally arrived: 117STZ001159 (US retail is $117). Expect this clasp to replace the 1154 clasp, since the older clasp did not have the foldout divesuit extension. And I would expect to see the 117STZ004666 clasp start showing up on the Speedy models at some point (which means you can swap them out for the 1159 or 1154 if you want more than 4mm of extension).
> 
> The 1159 is quite a bit longer than the 4666 ... more than 9mm longer. However, the 1159 is the first clasp since before the Gen2 POs came out that has most of the tines fold up inside the clasp (although the 1154 likely does this as well), and you can feel it when wearing the clasp. Although larger and heavier than the 4666, the 1159 clasp wears more comfortably.
> 
> By crafting the foldout extension within the ratcheting extension, you now have about 10mm of extension with the pushbutton, and a total extension of about 33mm when the clasp is fully extended. That will fit over a 5-6mm suit with no problem.
> 
> I've included a couple of photos showing the 1159 with the 4666:
> 
> View attachment 9813530
> View attachment 9813538


Has the 1159 the same dimensions as the 1154 when the extension is not used? Did it use the same saddle links than the 1154? So may I just exchange the 1154 against the 1159 without changing anything else? I miss the extension on my Seamaster 2254 after changing to the 1154....I dive watch should have this to be a real diver....


----------



## iinsic

AlexJoda said:


> Has the 1159 the same dimensions as the 1154 when the extension is not used? Did it use the same saddle links than the 1154? So may I just exchange the 1154 against the 1159 without changing anything else? I miss the extension on my Seamaster 2254 after changing to the 1154....I dive watch should have this to be a real diver....


The 1154 and 1159 should work with the same saddle links. I don't know if the two clasps are exactly the same length, but given the similarity in extension design, I would assume so.


----------



## fskywalker

I had the adjustable clasp on the 1515/816 Bond bracelet of my sold SMPc:










It is now installed on my Seamaster black wave coaxial 212.30.41.20.01.002 along a new, modern Speedmaster bracelet (screws rather than pins) along with 930 end links:


----------



## azonic225

Went into Omega Natick and they had a few in stock and had it added to my SMPc. Got to say I love being able to make a small change to get that perfect fit. Hope they start to make it standard across the range.


----------



## SiSetts

Sorry but i am confused!!!
I have the omega seamaster Pro diver 300,ref 212.30.41.20.30.001. 
Would like to change the clasp to the micro adjuster.
Is the correct part i need 117STZ001154??
I live in the UK. Anyone know how much one would be and best place to source part if in fact i have the correct part number???
Thanks in advance.


----------



## iinsic

SiSetts said:


> Sorry but i am confused!!!
> I have the omega seamaster Pro diver 300,ref 212.30.41.20.30.001.
> Would like to change the clasp to the micro adjuster.
> Is the correct part i need 117STZ001154??
> I live in the UK. Anyone know how much one would be and best place to source part if in fact i have the correct part number???
> Thanks in advance.


AFAIK, sale of the new clasp is forbidden in the UK.


----------



## TSC

iinsic said:


> AFAIK, sale of the new clasp is forbidden in the UK.


Correct. I tried several and gave up eventually. You need to be lucky and find the ones who didn't get the memo!


----------



## Airborne6176

Just received my new 117STZ001154 clasp in the mail this week from an OB ($117+15) to install on my SMP 212.30.41.20.01.003.

I greatly appreciate everyone's postings & pictures on this clasp, as they all played a part in me learning about this awesome "update" to my SMP. Pics are on the way soon...


----------



## LockedUp




----------



## DMazzle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewk68

What end link do you need for the speedy??


----------



## DMazzle

0118st1589 are needed to attach the ratcheting clasp to the speedy. This was used on the 1958/957 bracelet. The links and bracelet use pins and screws instead of the old pin/collar system on the 1998/849 bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

DMazzle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried that with my Speedy X-33 bracelet, but the 300MC saddle links that go between the clasp and bracelet don't fit the Speedy X-33 bracelet, even though they fit the 1610/930 "Speedy Style" bracelet that I have on my SMPc. Weird.


----------



## DMazzle

DocJekl said:


> I tried that with my Speedy X-33 bracelet, but the 300MC saddle links that go between the clasp and bracelet don't fit the Speedy X-33 bracelet, even though they fit the 1610/930 "Speedy Style" bracelet that I have on my SMPc. Weird.


What's the model number of the attaching links? They should be 0118st1589. I don't believe those are off of the sm300. I think they maybe from the 42mm PO.

Only difference between the speedy bracelet and x-33 is the x-33 is titanium, no?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Statos

Hey guys I just bought a PO GMT and Im looking for a Bracelet 1679-603 If I buy this bracelet would one of these clasp work with it? Thanks for any help.


----------



## DMazzle

Folks I just traded my speedy for an older model where I won't be using this bracelet or clasp. Not to make this a FS post, but since we're on topic here I have the clasp and links available to someone looking to do the speedy conversion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John.R

I just wanted to let everybody know that i performed the mod on my Titanium Speedy 9300 and it works like a charm. I could not be more happy with it!  had to order the Ti endlinks of the PO8500Ti which did make it quite but still more than worth it!


----------



## SiSetts

Have just had my clasp come in the post!!
Now to get it fitted.


----------



## jrambo

Has anybody fitted 117STZ001154 clasp to 38.5mm Aqua Terra? I read this thread through and did not find information about this. Is Speedmaster Mark II or Seamaster 300 master last pieces of bracelet before clasp suitable for Aqua Terra?


----------



## Betterthere

^
or 41.5 AT?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

jrambo said:


> Has anybody fitted 117STZ001154 clasp to 38.5mm Aqua Terra? I read this thread through and did not find information about this. Is Speedmaster Mark II or Seamaster 300 master last pieces of bracelet before clasp suitable for Aqua Terra?





Betterthere said:


> ^
> or 41.5 AT?


Yes, people have. Google "Omega Aqua Terra adjustable clasp" and you'll find image results for a grey dial AT that has the adjustable clasp (that I found for sale on eBay) and a blue dial AT that was just sold in February. Both 41.5mm. I believe you need both the clasp and the connecting links from the Seamaster 300 to make this work.


----------



## Betterthere

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Yes, people have. Google "Omega Aqua Terra adjustable clasp" and you'll find image results for a grey dial AT that has the adjustable clasp (that I found for sale on eBay) and a blue dial AT that was just sold in February. Both 41.5mm. I believe you need both the clasp and the connecting links from the Seamaster 300 to make this work.


Thanks. I see your post. ever hear back from seller?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Betterthere said:


> Thanks. I see your post. ever hear back from seller?


Yeah, he actually made his own post here shortly after the one I posted and provided a couple of additional pictures and such. I'm not able to find it at the moment, but I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to track down. That sale post from February also provides some pretty good pictures of the setup.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jrambo

There were 1mm gap between connecting links and original aqua terra bracelet in blue Aqua Terra which was sold recently with adjustable clasp installed. It can bee seen from large images. Curved shape of connecting links refers to fact that links were from planet ocean.

Is bracelet centerpieces in Aqua Terra with same width between 38.5mm and 41mm?
If bracelet centerpiece width matches with seamaster 300 master bracelet centerpiece width, clasp should be possible to instal...


----------



## Betterthere

Saw a recent post on another forum where AT owner tried at boutique. Said the gap did not look right and 1mm too big.


----------



## knezz

I will quote mmalek1 from Omega forums:

"So I went to my omega boutique to try to fit the push adjustable clasp to my aqua terra. They were thinking the seamaster 300 end links would work, however, when doing the fitting, the end links were slightly to wide, prob at least 1mm. We agreed that this would not be a smart move as it would wear quite quickly as well as exposing a huge weakness to the integrity of the bracelet. Is anything new about which end links fit the bracelet better? By the way, I have the 41.5 AT spectre. Wish I took a picture of the gap, but it did not look good. Please let me know, thanks guys."

So it seems that AT is not possible to be fitted perfectly with new clasps 1154 or 4666


----------



## SJMuller

Just added the clasp to my Speedmaster Co-Axial 9300 (311.30.44.51.01.002) and still waiting for the connecting links from Omega so that the Houston boutique can add the clasp to my Planet Ocean 8500 XL. This clasp has made a HUGE difference in the way the 9300 fits on my wrist.


----------



## wkfink

SJMuller said:


> Just added the clasp to my Speedmaster Co-Axial 9300 (311.30.44.51.01.002) and still waiting for the connecting links from Omega so that the Houston boutique can add the clasp to my Planet Ocean 8500 XL. This clasp has made a HUGE difference in the way the 9300 fits on my wrist.
> View attachment 11368394


You don't need additional links for a PO. The clasp is a direct fit for the 8500 bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

wkfink said:


> You don't need additional links for a PO. The clasp is a direct fit for the 8500 bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beat me to it but that's right!


----------



## fskywalker

I fitted the adjustable clasp to my medium size SMPc


----------



## iinsic

fskywalker said:


> I fitted the adjustable clasp to my medium size SMPc


When you say "medium size," do you mean the 36.25mm midsize? Looks great, BTW!


----------



## fskywalker

iinsic said:


> When you say "medium size," do you mean the 36.25mm midsize? Looks great, BTW!


Thanks!

Yes, fitted to my 36.25mm black SMPc:


----------



## Betterthere

Now I wonder if the 39.5 clasp would work on GM?


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> Now I wonder if the 39.5 clasp would work on GM?


No. Curse of the butterfly. o|


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> No. Curse of the butterfly. o|


can't help but wonder. I studied your pics of the clasp and mine of the GM. I mean remove the butterfly clasp totally. But no way to know without measurements. 
I need access to many watches


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> can't help but wonder. I studied your pics of the clasp and mine of the GM. I mean remove the butterfly clasp totally.


In looking at some high-rez images of the GM clasp, and my raw photos, I don't think so. The GM center link looks slightly wider than the PO center link. If they were the same size, I'd say it might work ... the PO saddle links could bolt onto the GM bracelet. But if the center link on the GM was wider? Nope.

There's hope that Omega could come to their senses and put the 4666 clasp on the GM next year (or even sometime during this year). I won't hold my breath, because if they did they would be obligated to screw up a couple other features to compensate (2017 AT, anyone?).


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> In looking at some high-rez images of the GM clasp, and my raw photos, I don't think so. The GM center link looks slightly wider than the PO center link. If they were the same size, I'd say it might work ... the PO saddle links could bolt onto the GM bracelet. But if the center link on the GM was wider? Nope.
> 
> There's hope that Omega could come to their senses and put the 4666 clasp on the GM next year (or even sometime during this year). I won't hold my breath, because if they did they would be obligated to screw up a couple other features to compensate (2017 AT, anyone?).


Same conclusion as you on the center links. I don't think saddle links from PO would work. What I could not see was the width of the connecting pieces on the PO clasp vs the width of the parts where the butterfly clasp hooks into. Just a pipe dream I would like to be true.


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> Same conclusion as you on the center links. I don't think saddle links from PO would work. What I could not see was the width of the connecting pieces on the PO clasp vs the width of the parts where the butterfly clasp hooks into. Just a pipe dream I would like to be true.


This is a good view of the GM butterfly. The butterfly has a much wider tang than the PO foldover clasp, so the whole clasp and saddle links would have to come out. The PO clasp likely would not fit (without a little machining of the center links of the two connecting GM links).








Not my photo. Borrowed from the internet.


----------



## Betterthere

Since you know my background, I have very little hope it could work. But on the optimistic side if the parts marked blue in pics below would connect within tolerance. Still collars would be needed to avoid slippage. Oh well. Give me a GM and a clasp and ...


----------



## cybercat

'
I fitted the adjustable clasp to my 2006 42mm PO 2500 :









I used the clasp links (2 x 0018ST1589) from a 2nd hand 8500 bracelet to attach to the adjustable clasp to my 2500 bracelet.

As AD & OB forbidden to sell/fit to 2500 PO in UK & Hong Kong, I found a parts supplier in UK with adjustable clasps, & after a 6-month search for the other bits I gave up hunting any longer and bought a 2nd-hand 8500 bracelet on here. 

Arrived Wednesday afternoon, fitted it all together that night. Took about 90 minutes overall (...while simultaneously baking & eating a pizza!). 

A tad fiddly, but not as tricky as I'd expected. 

Works really well! It fits perfectly, & adjustability 'on the fly' will be much more comfortable around town when 35ºC+ and 98% humidity outside, especially when most buidings, cafés etc are air-conditioned down to arctic levels. :-!


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> Since you know my background, I have very little hope it could work. But on the optimistic side if the parts marked blue in pics below would connect within tolerance. Still collars would be needed to avoid slippage. Oh well. Give me a GM and a clasp and ...


The PO tang attaches to the saddle link with a removable screw/pin. The GM butterfly tang does not (it appears to be a factory-fixed pin). That's why the whole clasp complex on the GM has to come out. The saddle links from a PO could be shaved on the inside of the outer links, or the center link on the GM could be shaved down (or a little of both) to get the parts to fit together. However, absent the skills of an expert working with small parts on a lathe, it's going to look rather Rube Goldberg.

It would be so much easier if Omega would simply retrofit the 4666 clasp to the GM ... or add a couple ⅔ links to the bracelet, like the AT.


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> The PO tang attaches to the saddle link with a removable screw/pin. The GM butterfly tang does not (it appears to be a factory-fixed pin). That's why the whole clasp complex on the GM has to come out. The saddle links from a PO could be shaved on the inside of the outer links, or the center link on the GM could be shaved down (or a little of both) to get the parts to fit together. However, absent the skills of an expert working with small parts on a lathe, it's going to look rather Rube Goldberg.
> 
> It would be so much easier if Omega would simply retrofit the 4666 clasp to the GM ... or add a couple ⅔ links to the bracelet, like the AT.


For sure. I suspect that GM butterfly is attached with a spring bar but since i no longer have one can't be sure.


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> For sure. I suspect that GM butterfly is attached with a spring bar but since i no longer have one can't be sure.


Assuming the GM uses the same butterfly found on the AT (and I can't imagine why they'd use a different clasp), it is attached using a fixed friction pin on each end of the clasp. My guess is that one would nearly destroy the clasp trying to separate the tang from the bracelet.


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> Assuming the GM uses the same butterfly found on the AT (and I can't imagine why they'd use a different clasp), it is attached using a fixed friction pin on each end of the clasp. My guess is that one would nearly destroy the clasp trying to separate the tang from the bracelet.


Im sure it is same design but slightly different in size. But yes friction pin would be impossible. Will look at them when i see in couple of weeks. Shows difference in a little brain power between Eolex and Omega.


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> Im sure it is same design but slightly different in size. But yes friction pin would be impossible. Will look at them when i see in couple of weeks. Shows difference in a little brain power between Eolex and Omega.


Consider the humble butterfly used on JLC's Master Control line of bracelets (and likely on its other bracelets for Reverso, et al): It has a central post around which both sides of the butterfly lock into place. But each half of the butterfly has a 4mm adjustment almost identical to Rolex's Easylink (in this photo, both extensions are open). This gives you the option of expanding or contracting your bracelet by 4mm or 8mm, as needed.

The 39mm (by 8.9mm thick) Master Control Automatic retails for about 16% more than a stainless 39mm (and more than 3mm thicker) GM, but both are available for a lot less on the grey market. Which would I rather have? That's a no brainer.


----------



## Owlsu

cybercat said:


> '
> I fitted the adjustable clasp to my 2006 42mm PO 2500 :
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11432562&d=1491410809"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> I used the clasp links (2 x 0018ST1589) from a 2nd hand 8500 bracelet to attach to the adjustable clasp to my 2500 bracelet.
> 
> As AD & OB forbidden to sell/fit to 2500 PO in UK & Hong Kong, I found a parts supplier in UK with adjustable clasps, & after a 6-month search for the other bits I gave up hunting any longer and bought a 2nd-hand 8500 bracelet on here.
> 
> Arrived Wednesday afternoon, fitted it all together that night. Took about 90 minutes overall (...while simultaneously baking & eating a pizza!).
> 
> A tad fiddly, but not as tricky as I'd expected.
> 
> Works really well! It fits perfectly, & adjustability 'on the fly' will be much more comfortable around town when 35ºC+ and 98% humidity outside, especially when most buidings, cafés etc are air-conditioned down to arctic levels.


Who is the UK parts supplier you found?


----------



## knoxy

View attachment 750_1398.jpg
View attachment 750_1403.jpg
I have had the ratchet clasp on my po 600chrono but then I discovered the version with the diver extension not that I'm a diver! I couldent resist it so sold off the other one and bought this one! it fits my wrist well with all adjustments fully in! just nice to have all the goodies on it!


----------



## fskywalker

knoxy said:


> View attachment 11499218
> View attachment 11499242
> I have had the ratchet clasp on my po 600chrono but then I discovered the version with the diver extension not that I'm a diver! I couldent resist it so sold off the other one and bought this one! it fits my wrist well with all adjustments fully in! just nice to have all the goodies on it!


Nicely done! What is the reference of the adjustable clasp with diver extension?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iinsic

fskywalker said:


> What is the reference of the adjustable clasp with diver extension?


117STZ001159 ... US retail is $117


----------



## fskywalker

iinsic said:


> 117STZ001159 ... US retail is $117


Thanks! How does the size compares to the STZ001154?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iinsic

fskywalker said:


> Thanks! How does the size compares to the STZ001154?


They're the same size. Omega added the flipout extension to the ratcheting plate. The 1159 is actually quite a clever design.


----------



## refugio

I was going to fit to my mesh PO 2500, ordered the parts at Tourbillon Seattle, my contact there retired and never called me. I was hugely irritated. Then I went into a nearby OB and the guy there patiently explained that it won't integrate with a springbar end on mesh. Duh. I felt a right silly burke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Owlsu said:


> Who is the UK parts supplier you found?


Just PM'd you the details. :-!


----------



## Owlsu

cybercat said:


> Owlsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the UK parts supplier you found?
> 
> 
> 
> Just PM'd you the details.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much, I got the PM and have added the seller to my followed sellers list - they've got absolutely loads of spare parts!

I actually got quite lucky because about 3 days ago I asked an OB that's somewhat near me if they could get me a 117STZ004666 clasp with the two attaching links in and they said they would look into it. I got a phone call yesterday? and the whole lot had already arrived from Switzerland to be collected. The clasp was REALLY cheap for some reason - only £44.

It's not the same clasp that's in this thread (which is the dive sized one similar to a Rolex glide-lock) the one I ordered is the one that's the same size as a Speedmaster clasp and only has 4mm adjustment (which is more like a Rolex easy-link)

I just need to find the time to go on the train to London and collect it all at some point.


----------



## lbahoshy

Hello everyone. New member here! Been a member at TRF for a number of years but just joined WUS as I just picked up my first Omega and the forum here looks great. 

I picked up a previously owned Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow ref 3551.20.00. The bracelet says 1620/887. It has the pins not screws in the removable links. Picture of the watch below (sorry about the non Omega content in the photo ! - we are away on a mini holiday and that's the only picture I've taken so far).

I can't get a proper fit with the standard included clasp and would like to purchase the micro adjustable Omega clasp. I don't need the divers extension clasp. 

Which part number saddle/end links do I need to install the micro-adjustable clasp to my watch' bracelet ?

Will the part numbers shown on the receipt (shown below) posted by a member earlier in the thread work for my watch ?

Thanks in advance ! :-!

Louis


----------



## fskywalker

lbahoshy said:


> Hello everyone. New member here! Been a member at TRF for a number of years but just joined WUS as I just picked up my first Omega and the forum here looks great.
> 
> I picked up a previously owned Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow ref 3551.20.00. The bracelet says 1620/887. It has the pins not screws in the removable links. Picture of the watch below (sorry about the non Omega content in the photo ! - we are away on a mini holiday and that's the only picture I've taken so far).
> 
> I can't get a proper fit with the standard included clasp and would like to purchase the micro adjustable Omega clasp. I don't need the divers extension clasp.
> 
> Which part number saddle/end links do I need to install the micro-adjustable clasp to my watch' bracelet ?
> 
> Will the part numbers shown on the receipt (shown below) posted by a member earlier in the thread work for my watch ?
> 
> Thanks in advance ! :-!
> 
> Louis


Yes those parts will work on your 1620/887 bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lbahoshy

Thanks Francisco !


----------



## geowcm

I'm wondering if anyone can advise whether the clasp (and the pins and stuff) can be bought in HK? I have a feeling that the OB/AD here wouldn't like the idea of helping us "mod" our watches.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## SiSetts

New micro clasp fitted to my Smpc.
Works a treat.


----------



## geowcm

geowcm said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can advise whether the clasp (and the pins and stuff) can be bought in HK? I have a feeling that the OB/AD here wouldn't like the idea of helping us "mod" our watches.
> Thanks a lot.


Or would some seller/anyone have access be willing to ship overseas?


----------



## ac921ol

Has someone done the 1564 bracelet yet? Looking to do this to my speedmaster date watch.

*already did it to my PO, and I'm back in love with the bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DenimCord

geowcm said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can advise whether the clasp (and the pins and stuff) can be bought in HK? I have a feeling that the OB/AD here wouldn't like the idea of helping us "mod" our watches.
> Thanks a lot.


I haven't walked into any omega boutique in Hong Kong but I think you can give them a call to see their reaction, I have a success on my first try to call in and they help me to place my order no questions asked but I did it in Seattle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

geowcm said:


> Or would some seller/anyone have access be willing to ship overseas?


PM me as maybe can help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lbahoshy

So I contacted the local AD inquiring about ordering the parts. I got a strange response - salesperson saying the clasp is a very old one and no longer available to order !!! Is he just ill-informed (to put in in a nice way). It is for my Speedmaster Broad Arrow 3551.20.00

Here is my correspondence and the ADs response (names and AD name left out). I am in Ontario Canada by the way:

"Hope all is well. I have an Omega speedmaster broad arrow ref 3551.20.00. I would like to inquire about ordering the Omega micro adjustable clasp part number 0117STZ001154 and compatible end links to fit the watch bracelet. The current clasp does not have appropriate adjustability and I'm finding a perfect fit a little difficult to achieve. 

I did a search online on an Omega forum and it looks like the following parts are what I need:

Micro adjustable clasp - 0117STZ001154 (x1)
Endlinks - 0118ST1589 (x2)
Pins - 0128ST0166 (x2)
Screws - 0124ST3307 (x4)

Could you tell me the approximate cost of these parts and what the lead time to get them in. Thanks."

AD response:

"From what I know, you would not be able to put those end links on your existing Speedmaster bracelet. As well as the reference for the buckle that your provided is a very old buckle and is not available to order anymore.

Your best option would be ordering the parts from a third party (ebay) for example.

If you would like, you can come into the store and we can take a look at the bracelet to see if we can resolve your issue. There can sometimes be a way by taking out and swapping links within the bracelet to make a better fit.

Please let me know if you have any further questions."

Im confused - I'm just thinking they have no idea what they are talking about. Can anyone chime in to help out ? From my understanding from earlier responses in the thread, the clasp should fit my watch. The clasp is still in current production, right ? Should I just call the local Swatch group service centre in Toronto? Will they sell me the parts ? 
Thanks guys.


----------



## fskywalker

lbahoshy said:


> So I contacted the local AD inquiring about ordering the parts. I got a strange response - salesperson saying the clasp is a very old one and no longer available to order !!! Is he just ill-informed (to put in in a nice way). It is for my Speedmaster Broad Arrow 3551.20.00
> 
> Here is my correspondence and the ADs response (names and AD name left out). I am in Ontario Canada by the way:
> 
> "Hope all is well. I have an Omega speedmaster broad arrow ref 3551.20.00. I would like to inquire about ordering the Omega micro adjustable clasp part number 0117STZ001154 and compatible end links to fit the watch bracelet. The current clasp does not have appropriate adjustability and I'm finding a perfect fit a little difficult to achieve.
> 
> I did a search online on an Omega forum and it looks like the following parts are what I need:
> 
> Micro adjustable clasp - 0117STZ001154 (x1)
> Endlinks - 0118ST1589 (x2)
> Pins - 0128ST0166 (x2)
> Screws - 0124ST3307 (x4)
> 
> Could you tell me the approximate cost of these parts and what the lead time to get them in. Thanks."
> 
> AD response:
> 
> "From what I know, you would not be able to put those end links on your existing Speedmaster bracelet. As well as the reference for the buckle that your provided is a very old buckle and is not available to order anymore.
> 
> Your best option would be ordering the parts from a third party (ebay) for example.
> 
> If you would like, you can come into the store and we can take a look at the bracelet to see if we can resolve your issue. There can sometimes be a way by taking out and swapping links within the bracelet to make a better fit.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any further questions."
> 
> Im confused - I'm just thinking they have no idea what they are talking about. Can anyone chime in to help out ? From my understanding from earlier responses in the thread, the clasp should fit my watch. The clasp is still in current production, right ? Should I just call the local Swatch group service centre in Toronto? Will they sell me the parts ?
> Thanks guys.


The 001154 has been supposely replaced by newer 001159, maybe that is what he meant, or just BS......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lbahoshy

Oh, ok. Thanks. What's the difference between the two? The endlinks part number 118st1589 is still the correct part number to fit my 1620/887 bracelet? Thanks !


----------



## fskywalker

lbahoshy said:


> Oh, ok. Thanks. What's the difference between the two? The endlinks part number 118st1589 is still the correct part number to fit my 1620/887 bracelet? Thanks !


The newer model has an expansion for wet suit., probably heavier. The 1589 will fit your 1620/887 just fine. I do have a new sealed 1154 clasp that bought and might sell, PM me if that helps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

For any medium size SMP owners wondering if the speedy style bracelet can be used with the adjustable clasp (1154 or 1159) answer is yes as both bracelets (20mm lug size 1610/930 and 18mm 1612/932) tapers to 17 mm. Here my black SMPc on the speedy style bracelet, next stop is adjustable clasp 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## geowcm

That's what I did on my 2252.50. Thanks to Francisco for selling me the clasp and parts and arranging to ship to HK (OB here said no).


----------



## ac921ol

Did people ever figure out the mk2 end link, I saw they look better on speedy straps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

Hi. I've still yet to see an example of the adjustable clasp being fitted to a 2500 Aqua Terra (39.2mm.) Are there links that will adapt the clasp to this bracelet? Thanks!


----------



## twr7cx

Great thread. Well done to all that have contributed to make it such a good resource to support the fitment of the micro adjustable clasp to a wide variety of models.

Is anyone able to comment on the overall closed length of the *117STZ001154 or *117STZ001159 clasps compared to the 1610/930 clasp? From the pictures it looks as though they are a bit longer.


----------



## wkfink

twr7cx said:


> Great thread. Well done to all that have contributed to make it such a good resource to support the fitment of the micro adjustable clasp to a wide variety of models.
> 
> Is anyone able to comment on the overall closed length of the *117STZ001154 or *117STZ001159 clasps compared to the 1610/930 clasp? From the pictures it looks as though they are a bit longer.


I'd say around 1-1.5cm longer than the clasp on the 1610.


----------



## fskywalker

twr7cx said:


> Great thread. Well done to all that have contributed to make it such a good resource to support the fitment of the micro adjustable clasp to a wide variety of models.
> 
> Is anyone able to comment on the overall closed length of the *117STZ001154 or *117STZ001159 clasps compared to the 1610/930 clasp? From the pictures it looks as though they are a bit longer.


Visually the length of the 1154 clasp is about the same as shown below on my 18mm Speedy and Bond style bracelets from my medium size SMPc:










When looking at actual sizes with a caliper the 1610/930 clasp measures almost 41.9mm when adding the overhang of the release knobs and 36.4mm without considering them:



















The 1154 clasp measures about 39mm:










Hope this helps!! :-!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

As a follow-up to my own question purchased an 1159 adjustable clasp (model with the divers extension) and it measures 43.85mm so almost 5 mm longer than the 1154 clasp. (picture below). That's too long for my taste, so will stick to the 1154 clasp or perhaps try the shorter version (117STZ004666) if can source one through my OB.


----------



## iinsic

fskywalker said:


> As a follow-up to my own question purchased an 1159 adjustable clasp (model with the divers extension and it measures 43.85mm so almost 5 mm longer than the 1154 clasp. (pictuee below). That's too long for my taste, so will stick to the 1154 clasp or perhaps try the shorter version (117STZ004666) if can source one through my OB.


I should have realized that my 1159 was longer than the 1154, even though I had handled the 1154 only briefly in an OB. But there is one advantage: The 1159 is long enough for the tines of the clasp to fold almost completely into the clasp, as was the case with the Gen1 PO and pre-SMPc clasps. When the Gen2 PO came out, there was much wailing and gnashing of teeth over the shortened clasp and "external" tines that then pressed into the wrist.


----------



## knezz

douglasf13 said:


> Hi. I've still yet to see an example of the adjustable clasp being fitted to a 2500 Aqua Terra (39.2mm.) Are there links that will adapt the clasp to this bracelet? Thanks!


I think same counts for any AT really , saddle links from SM300MC dont fit , only few fitting i saw was from PO saddle links, but i didnt like gap


----------



## armybuck041

iinsic said:


> I should have realized that my 1159 was longer than the 1154, even though I had handled the 1154 only briefly in an OB. But there is one advantage: The 1159 is long enough for the tines of the clasp to fold almost completely into the clasp, as was the case with the Gen1 PO and pre-SMPc clasps. When the Gen2 PO came out, there was much wailing and gnashing of teeth over the shortened clasp and "external" tines that then pressed into the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12118474


I'm pleased to hear this. I bit the bullet and ordered the Ti version of the 1159 sight unseen for my TiPO GMT LM. Was sorta hoping that the clasp would do that.

Excellent!


----------



## armybuck041

41mm Aqua Terra Day Date:



















I ended up using connecting links from a Seamaster 300. There is a very small gap between the AT links and the SM300 connecting links on the order of 0.5mm or less. What I did was cut some strips of plastic (the plastic pouch that Omega ships parts in) and slid it between the links on each side and pushed a 0.5 screw driver through each side of the pin holes in the links to pierce the plastic. I then inserted the pins and screws like normal. Once screwed together I used a DE razor blade to trim away the excess plastic. While I went out of my way to capture the plastic spacers in the pics, you don't notice it all unless you are hunting for it.

The result is a perfectly aligned connection between the links. The clasp doesn't detract from the dressier nature of the AT with PCLs. Heck even my DJII had a similar clasp when you really compare the two.


----------



## fskywalker

armybuck041 said:


> 41mm Aqua Terra Day Date:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up using connecting links from a Seamaster 300. There is a very small gap between the AT links and the SM300 connecting links on the order of 0.5mm or less. What I did was cut some strips of plastic (the plastic pouch that Omega ships parts in) and slid it between the links on each side and pushed a 0.5 screw driver through each side of the pin holes in the links to pierce the plastic. I then inserted the pins and screws like normal. Once screwed together I used a DE razor blade to trim away the excess plastic. While I went out of my way to capture the plastic spacers in the pics, you don't notice it all unless you are hunting for it.
> 
> The result is a perfectly aligned connection between the links. The clasp doesn't detract from the dressier nature of the AT with PCLs. Heck even my DJII had a similar clasp when you really compare the two.


Cool Mod 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knezz

would love to see Omega make a saddle link for AT, that will fit new clasp.
but i doubt that will happen.
Cool looking mod


----------



## fskywalker

After trying 1159 (longest one with divers extension), 1154 (mid size, no divers ext) and 4666 (smallest one, no diver extension) the 4666 is my preferred choice on my medium SMPc as don't need a big extension capability (has 3 clicks versus 6 on 1154 and 1159) and is a more compact design:



















Also, it's cheaper at just $61 plus tax 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDSWATCH

I wish I'd gone for the 4666 for my SMPc. In hindsight I'd prefer a shorter clasp. I'm sure iinsic recommended it at the time.

I went for the 1159 because I did not think the 4666 would have enough adjustment. I also wanted to retain the dive extension.

It has been fitted for about 6 months and I've only used three (max) notches of adjustment, which is the same adjustment that is available on the 4666.

I'm never going to use the dive extension.

I might speak to my local AD and see if they can order me one. But it sounds like that might not be possible anymore in the UK.

Only disadvantage I can see with the 4666 is that the tines don't fold completely into the clasp. But I reckon I would get used to that.


----------



## Crb1971

I ordered the shorter 4666 clasp for my speedmaster racing bracelet and it fits great .ordered it from the omega Trafford centre boutique took about 2 weeks to arrive , they fitted it also









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDSWATCH

Crb1971 said:


> I ordered the shorter 4666 clasp for my speedmaster racing bracelet and it fits great .ordered it from the omega Trafford centre boutique took about 2 weeks to arrive , they fitted it also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


When did you order it?
Reading trough this thread, it sounds like there has been a recent instruction from Omega to stop selling the adjustable clasps, unless they are a replacement part.

How much did it cost? I've not seen a UK price.


----------



## Crb1971

Hi I received it the end of June this year it cost £120 for the clasp and the 2 end links needed .Fits great and the adjustments are just right for me especially in the hot weather 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkfink

Crb1971 said:


> Hi I received it the end of June this year it cost £120 for the clasp and the 2 end links needed .Fits great and the adjustments are just right for me especially in the hot weather
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Which end links did you order, for reference? I have this bracelet on order for CK2998, and would love to have that clasp.


----------



## Crb1971

Hi the end links are 118ST1589 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noni51

Hello everyone. 

I have a Omega Seamaster Wave Dial (41MM) - what parts do I need to purchase to get the adjustable clasp?


----------



## wkfink

Noni51 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have a Omega Seamaster Wave Dial (41MM) - what parts do I need to purchase to get the adjustable clasp?


If you read the thread, you'd know it's just the clasp. Pick one of the three and go for it.


----------



## Noni51

wkfink said:


> If you read the thread, you'd know it's just the clasp. Pick one of the three and go for it.


I think I need end links too, I found them on ebay and they are £60 each?? Is that correct?


----------



## wkfink

Noni51 said:


> I think I need end links too, I found them on ebay and they are £60 each?? Is that correct?


SMPc shouldn't need endlinks. It's a direct fit.


----------



## fskywalker

Noni51 said:


> I think I need end links too, I found them on ebay and they are £60 each?? Is that correct?


If you have the bond bracelet (1503/825) you don't need the end links; if you have the speedmaster style bracelet (1610/930) you do need the end links. End links list price is about $55 USD each.


----------



## twr7cx

Noni51 said:


> I have a Omega Seamaster Wave Dial (41MM) - what parts do I need to purchase to get the adjustable clasp?



To suit the Speedmaster style bracelet, you will require:
Endlinks - O118ST1589 (2)
Pins - O128ST0166 (2)
Screws - O124ST3307 (4)

Prices vary depending on location and supplier.



wkfink said:


> If you read the thread, you'd know it's just the clasp. Pick one of the three and go for it.


He said SeaMP with wave dial which means it's an older version so will require end links.



wkfink said:


> SMPc shouldn't need endlinks. It's a direct fit.


As above, if it's a wave dial then it's an older SeaMP so should require end links.



fskywalker said:


> If you have the bond bracelet (1503/825) you don't need the end links.


I believe that old bond bracelets do require end links. It's only the new SeaMPc bond bracelet with the screw in links which don't require it.


----------



## twr7cx

iinsic said:


> The 1159 is long enough for the tines of the clasp to fold almost completely into the clasp, as was the case with the Gen1 PO and pre-SMPc clasps. When the Gen2 PO came out, there was much wailing and gnashing of teeth over the shortened clasp and "external" tines that then pressed into the wrist.


Anyone able to post up a photograph showing where the tines sit on the two smaller clasps please?


----------



## Kensei1523

Noni51 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have a Omega Seamaster Wave Dial (41MM) - what parts do I need to purchase to get the adjustable clasp?


For the wave dial SMP you need the 0118ST1515 end links plus the appropriate screws and pins. You will need four additional screws with the reference 0124ST3307 since they are not delivered with the clasp and two pins with the reference 0128ST0166.
If you should require more details or pictures of the mod, please feel free to aks me. I exchanged the clasp of my wave dial SMP a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## fskywalker

twr7cx said:


> Anyone able to post up a photograph showing where the tines sit on the two smaller clasps please?


Hope this helps, smallest size adjustable clasp 4666 shown on 1612/932 bracelet from medium size SMP 2252.50.00 installed on my black, medium size SMPc. (adjustable clasp fully inserted):





































Medium size and full size SMP speedy style bracelets (1612/932 and 1610/930, respectively) are both 18mm at the clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDSWATCH

fskywalker said:


> Hope this helps, smallest size adjustable clasp 4666 shown on 1612/932 bracelet from medium size SMP 2252.50.00 installed on my black, medium size SMPc. (adjustable clasp fully inserted):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium size and full size SMP speedy style bracelets (1612/932 and 1610/930, respectively) are both 18mm at the clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking at that and comparing it with my 1159 clasp, I don't think the exposed tines are an issue.
The way they rest against your wrist is the same for both clasps.









I've got the 4666 on order.

It would be good to replace the two half links with two full links.


----------



## twr7cx

Kensei1523 said:


> For the wave dial SMP you need the 0118ST1515 end links plus the appropriate screws and pins. You will need four additional screws with the reference 0124ST3307 since they are not delivered with the clasp and two pins with the reference 0128ST0166.


For clarification, the wave dial SeaMP comes in two different bracelet types - the Bond style Seamaster bracelet and the Speedmaster style bracelet - the part numbers for the parts required depend on which of these two bracelets he has.


----------



## fskywalker

The listing below (not mine) is what is needed for a 1503/825 bracelet conversion into the adjustable clasp 1159:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-...-bracelet-4484063.html#/topics/4484063?page=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## armybuck041

Bliss!

41.5mm AT
41.5mm SMPc
43mm TiPO GMT


----------



## fskywalker

armybuck041 said:


> Bliss!
> 
> 41.5mm AT
> 41.5mm SMPc
> 43mm TiPO GMT


Sweet! 

All three adjustable clasp sizes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jblaze36wv

I just ordered the parts for my 2254 yesterday. I was told it should all be ready by the end of the week. Fingers crossed but the OB said they would install for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkfink

armybuck041 said:


> Bliss!
> 
> 41.5mm AT
> 41.5mm SMPc
> 43mm TiPO GMT


What's the fit like on the 41.5 AT, and what parts did you use?


----------



## Betterthere

wkfink said:


> What's the fit like on the 41.5 AT, and what parts did you use?


I almost hate to see this answer.

Wrist shots please...


----------



## armybuck041

fskywalker said:


> Sweet!
> 
> All three adjustable clasp sizes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Correct. All three.


----------



## Betterthere

armybuck041 said:


> Correct. All three.


Details on AT please.


----------



## armybuck041

wkfink said:


> What's the fit like on the 41.5 AT, and what parts did you use?


The connecting or saddle links came from a Seamaster 300 bracelet. Part Number for the bracelet is STZ001145 but I've also read bracelet 020STZ000768 is also for the SM300. Either way, my donor bracelet was STZ001145. I do not have the Part Number for the connecting/saddle links themselves as I bought the complete bracelet (I know, I'm crazy).

As for the fit, technically the SM300 link is approx 0.5mm wider than the AT link. I used a very thin bit of plastic (from the Omega package actually) in between the two on either side in order to keep the link centred. For practical purposes, you cannot see the plastic or any gaps during regular wear. I'm as OCD as it comes when you're talking about these things, and the result very workable and so much better than the butterfly.


----------



## wkfink

armybuck041 said:


> The connecting or saddle links came from a Seamaster 300 bracelet. Part Number for the bracelet is STZ001145 but I've also read bracelet 020STZ000768 is also for the SM300. Either way, my donor bracelet was STZ001145. I do not have the Part Number for the connecting/saddle links themselves as I bought the complete bracelet (I know, I'm crazy).
> 
> As for the fit, technically the SM300 link is approx 0.5mm wider than the AT link. I used a very thin bit of plastic (from the Omega package actually) in between the two on either side in order to keep the link centred. For practical purposes, you cannot see the plastic or any gaps during regular wear. I'm as OCD as it comes when you're talking about these things, and the result very workable and so much better than the butterfly.


Thanks, I was hoping it was more a direct fit. Guess my Aqua Terra stays on butterfly clasp. Thanks for showing what you used and how you did it, I'm sure in the future I'll be getting yet another 1154 clasp.


----------



## armybuck041

wkfink said:


> Thanks, I was hoping it was more a direct fit. Guess my Aqua Terra stays on butterfly clasp.


Honestly, it's pretty damn close to a direct fit. For what it's worth, the Speedy bracelet connected to the 1154 is far less "direct" in my opinion as the links have polished portions and the connecting links don't. The SM300 connecting links and my AT bracelet is a much cleaner transition.


----------



## twr7cx

For anyone reading this thread in the future seeking details on fitting one of these micro-adjustable clasps to a Sword hand style Seamaster Professional with Speedy style bracelet (e.g. 2254 or similar), check out https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/micro-adjustment-clasp-smp-2254-a-4483857.html for additional details and pictures.


----------



## Cauhauna

Is it a direct fit for 212.30.41.20.03.001 ?

Do you use the pins currently in the original bracelet?



Knight1978 said:


> I have seen lots of different posts all over with this topic. I just put





Knight1978 said:


> adjustable clasp Omega Part Number 117STZ001154 on my Seamaster Pro Ceramic yesterday, and I absolutly love how well it fits now. If everyone can, please post a picture of your watch with it's model number that your using that clasp on. I will start us out. Thanks to all.
> 
> Omega Seamaster Professional 212.30.41.20.03.001
> 
> 
> View attachment 9446746
> 
> View attachment 9446754


----------



## wkfink

Cauhauna said:


> Is it a direct fit for 212.30.41.20.03.001 ?
> 
> Do you use the pins currently in the original bracelet?


It is. You remove the clasp and leave it's endlinks, and fit the 1154 or whichever clasp you choose to those endlinks. The pins and screws stay the same.


----------



## MDSWATCH

I got my 4666 clasp fitted yesterday to replace the 1159 clasp.

I'm really pleased with it, the strap seems to wrap around my wrist (about 6-3/4 inches circ.) much better.
I've also got rid of the small half links, which I don't particularly like.








1159 Clasp








4666 Clasp

If anyone has a similar size wrist to me, the 4666 is the clasp I would recommend.
It doesn't have as much adjustment as the 1159 or the 1154.
But for my requirements, the amount of adjustment on the 4666 is still adequate.

The 4666 does not have a dive extension like the 1159.
But I was never going to use that anyway.








1159 Clasp








4666 Clasp

I mentioned in a previous post that I didn't believe the exposed tines on the 4666 clasp would be an issue.
You can see from the above photos, that the way the tines rest against your wrist is the same for both clasps.









The final photo demonstrates the difference in size between the 1159 claps (left), 4666 clasp (centre) and the original SMPc clasp (right).

I'm a fan of the Seamaster 300MC, which I believe is fitted with the 1154 clasp as standard.
If I ever purchase a 300MC, I'd seriously consider fitting a 4666 clasp to it.

Apologies for the quality of some of the photos.

MDSWATCH


----------



## twr7cx

Check out https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/117s...ofessional-311-30-42-30-01-005-a-4492833.html for some more details on the smaller clasp.


----------



## PatjeB

I ordered one at my AD to fit on my 2531.80. Finally a bracelet that can be adjusted!


----------



## Owlsu

What's the difference between all the types of end links/saddle links available?

There's the 0118ST1589, the 118STZ004975 and 0118STZ000015.

Without actually working for Omega and having their parts database I have no idea what the differences are, I just know these types all exist.


----------



## twr7cx

Owlsu said:


> What's the difference between all the types of end links/saddle links available?
> 
> There's the 0118ST1589, the 118STZ004975 and 0118STZ000015.
> 
> Without actually working for Omega and having their parts database I have no idea what the differences are, I just know these types all exist.


I won't comment on the particular part numbers that you've referred to, but rather generally. They're to suit different styles of bracelets - i.e. the Bond Seamaster style or the Speedmaster style. If you read through this thread (it does now have 23 pages of information, pictures and URLs to even more contained in it) it is well identified which particular one you need for which bracelet (therefore you won't need to work for Omega and have access to their parts database).


----------



## Owlsu

twr7cx said:


> Owlsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between all the types of end links/saddle links available?
> 
> There's the 0118ST1589, the 118STZ004975 and 0118STZ000015.
> 
> Without actually working for Omega and having their parts database I have no idea what the differences are, I just know these types all exist.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't comment on the particular part numbers that you've referred to, but rather generally. They're to suit different styles of bracelets - i.e. the Bond Seamaster style or the Speedmaster style. If you read through this thread (it does now have 23 pages of information, pictures and URLs to even more contained in it) it is well identified which particular one you need for which bracelet (therefore you won't need to work for Omega and have access to their parts database).
Click to expand...

The one generally everyone used on the Speedmaster is the 0118ST1589, I think it originally came from a Speedmaster MK2. I know one of the other two is off a Planet Ocean.

They're all finished/polished slightly different and I've heard someone before say that the 0118ST1589 doesn't actually match the Speedmaster properly but everyone uses it anyway.


----------



## DocJekl

Owlsu said:


> The one generally everyone used on the Speedmaster is the 0118ST1589, I think it originally came from a Speedmaster MK2. I know one of the other two is off a Planet Ocean.
> 
> They're all finished/polished slightly different and I've heard someone before say that the 0118ST1589 doesn't actually match the Speedmaster properly but everyone uses it anyway.


IIRC, the 0117STZ001589 links are also from the Seamaster 300 Master Coaxial (just like the 1154 clasp is from the 300MC). They may be the same parts as those that come on the Speedy MkII.

But I know for a fact that when I did the clasp for my Ti Planet Ocean I had my OB order the parts from the Ti 300MC, not from the Speedy MkII because I didn't want steel links and clasp. They threw out the packaging, so i don't have the Ti link number, but the clasp is an 0117TIZ001151.

The 0117STZ001589 links worked on my 42mm Planet Ocean 2500 to allow me to use the 1154 clasp. The same links also helped me convert the 1610/930 to use the 1154 clasp, but I moved the links over to my Planet Ocean and put the OEM Bond bracelet on the SMPc with the 1154 clasp as a direct bolt-on and no extra links needed.

NOTE - I copied a post by GTTIME earlier this year saying that these 1589 links work on the Speedy Pro in order to add the adjustable clasp as well (I saved a text clipping on my Mac of his comments on Feb 13, 2017). Another person confirmed around the same time that this worked on his Speedy Pro 311.30.42.30.01.005 (I saved the content of his post, but not his name).

Another person wrote that they used a different 0118STZ000015 link ($64 each) to adapt the 1154 clasp ($117) to his Speedy Pro. I'm attaching the photo that he included in his post (again, I saved the content for future use, but not the links or the persons name).


----------



## andymartin045

*What extras do I need for a P.O 2500 42mm and 9300 speedy?*

Hi, I'm happy that the 1154 clasp will fit both of my watches (I'm not bothered about the diver ext.) But I'm unsure as to what extras I may need-pins, screws & links? I realise that this enevitably has been covered in the past 22 pages but between my inability to digest many pages of numbers at the best of times and a 5 year old I'm having difficulty in seeing the woods for the tree's. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Manchester Trafford boutique has quoted me £85 for one despite going on eBay for £160!


----------



## fskywalker

*Re: What extras do I need for a P.O 2500 42mm and 9300 speedy?*



andymartin045 said:


> Hi, I'm happy that the 1154 clasp will fit both of my watches (I'm not bothered about the diver ext.) But I'm unsure as to what extras I may need-pins, screws & links? I realise that this enevitably has been covered in the past 22 pages but between my inability to digest many pages of numbers at the best of times and a 5 year old I'm having difficulty in seeing the woods for the tree's. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Manchester Trafford boutique has quoted me £85 for one despite going on eBay for £160!


In what 2 watches do you want to use it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andymartin045

*Re: What extras do I need for a P.O 2500 42mm and 9300 speedy?*



fskywalker said:


> In what 2 watches do you want to use it?
> 
> Hi I'm after a set up for both a P.O 2500 42mm and 9300 speedy, the model numbers are in my signature. From what I can work out for the
> P.O at least I need 2x clasp links, 1 clasp, 8 screws & 4 pins but I'm unsure as to the exact ref. nos. The boutiques won't help me as it's not a "recognised modification" as I was told twice on Saturday which irritated me no end.
> Thanks


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

DocJekl said:


> IIRC, the 0117STZ001589 links are also from the Seamaster 300 Master Coaxial (just like the 1154 clasp is from the 300MC). They may be the same parts as those that come on the Speedy MkII.
> 
> But I know for a fact that when I did the clasp for my Ti Planet Ocean I had my OB order the parts from the Ti 300MC, not from the Speedy MkII because I didn't want steel links and clasp. They threw out the packaging, so i don't have the Ti link number, but the clasp is an 0117TIZ001151.
> 
> The 0117STZ001589 links worked on my 42mm Planet Ocean 2500 to allow me to use the 1154 clasp. The same links also helped me convert the 1610/930 to use the 1154 clasp, but I moved the links over to my Planet Ocean and put the OEM Bond bracelet on the SMPc with the 1154 clasp as a direct bolt-on and no extra links needed.
> 
> NOTE - I copied a post by GTTIME earlier this year saying that these 1589 links work on the Speedy Pro in order to add the adjustable clasp as well (I saved a text clipping on my Mac of his comments on Feb 13, 2017). Another person confirmed around the same time that this worked on his Speedy Pro 311.30.42.30.01.005 (I saved the content of his post, but not his name).
> 
> Another person wrote that they used a different 0118STZ000015 link ($64 each) to adapt the 1154 clasp ($117) to his Speedy Pro. I'm attaching the photo that he included in his post (again, I saved the content for future use, but not the links or the persons name).
> 
> 
> View attachment 12403679


I used the 0015 links on my Speedy Pro with the 1154 clasp and I think it's a much better combination. The 0015 links look a lot more organic to the bracelet and taper out towards the clasp for a more seamless transition. Those would definitely be the ones I recommend.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Iowa_Watchman said:


> I used the 0015 links on my Speedy Pro with the 1154 clasp and I think it's a much better combination. The 0015 links look a lot more organic to the bracelet and taper out towards the clasp for a more seamless transition. Those would definitely be the ones I recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Have you posted this elsewhere? I can't recall who else used the 0015 links, and hadn't seen anyone else post about them before.

In my case, I have the 145.022 with 1171 bracelet so it won't help me right now, but I've considered buying a modern Speedy Pro bracelet that I can use on the older Moon or my Snoopy someday. So I try to save new info for future reference.


----------



## TSC

*Re: What extras do I need for a P.O 2500 42mm and 9300 speedy?*



andymartin045 said:


> The boutiques won't help me as it's not a "recognised modification" as I was told twice on Saturday which irritated me no end.
> Thanks


This is a directive from Omega to ALL UK boutiques. 99% of them are playing by the rules. The example of this Bond St gave me is _'what if you put it on your watch and lose it in the sea because it's not on the correct clasp'. _They're frightened of comeback using wrong parts on the watches it's not made for. It's ridiculous, but that won't change anytime soon, and they'll ask you for the serial number so they know it's the right part for right watch if you call them up.

That's why they're on Ebay for a premium.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

DocJekl said:


> Have you posted this elsewhere? I can't recall who else used the 0015 links, and hadn't seen anyone else post about them before.
> 
> In my case, I have the 145.022 with 1171 bracelet so it won't help me right now, but I've considered buying a modern Speedy Pro bracelet that I can use on the older Moon or my Snoopy someday. So I try to save new info for future reference.


I can't remember if I posted about it or not. I know someone else did because that's who I got the info from. Absolutely loving the swap so far, it's perfect and everything looks great. Again, I think these are the end links to go with from an asthetic standpoint.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

Hi. I'm checking in again about my 39.2mm AT 2500, because I haven't seen an example, yet. Does anyone have any clarity as to whether any of these connecting links might work with my 1574/898 bracelet? I could get an old wave dial SMP bracelet (speedy style) for my AT, since I know that bracelet fits my watch, but I really want to stick with my fully-brushed, original AT bracelet.

Heck, does anyone have a list of all the various end links? I could just buy them all and see if one fits. lol


----------



## Zidane

I've had mine on both my 2500 PO and my 2264 bracelet - total game changer. LOVE these clasps!


----------



## tack66

Hello,

Firstly thanks for all the info in this topic ! Very useful.
I have a question, I've tried to search in multiple threads but found no answer.

I have a speedmaster 372.50 with a 1498/840 bracelet, which is 20mm at the lugs and 16mm at the end. 
Do you think it is possible to install the "small" adjustable clasp STZ004666 to it ? If so, which end links do I need ?

Thanks !


----------



## fskywalker

tack66 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Firstly thanks for all the info in this topic ! Very useful.
> I have a question, I've tried to search in multiple threads but found no answer.
> 
> I have a speedmaster 372.50 with a 1498/840 bracelet, which is 20mm at the lugs and 16mm at the end.
> Do you think it is possible to install the "small" adjustable clasp STZ004666 to it ? If so, which end links do I need ?
> 
> Thanks !


Yes you can, think end links you need are the 0117STZ001589

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tack66

Thanks a lot for the extremely quick reply  
I will try to order this parts and will update this thread later.


----------



## douglasf13

fskywalker said:


> Yes you can, think end links you need are the 0117STZ001589
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Any idea if that could work on a 1574/898 bracelet?? It's got a 20mm lug size. Thanks!


----------



## Rahul718

mikekilo725 said:


> I know it was posted above, but I can confirm that the parts are a complete success on a PO 42MM 2500D. After a false start on account of not enough screws, which was rectified by a visit to the NYC 5th Ave OB the operation was a complete success and the patient and doctor (always wanted to be a doctor  couldn't be happier


Hi all, I have to bump this. This refers to the PO2500 42mm. I have a 45mm PO2500 so I'm wondering what parts I'll need. Will it be the clasp and end links for both sides? Is that all? Part numbers would be much appreciated too! Thanks!


----------



## cybercat

Rahul718 said:


> Hi all, I have to bump this. This refers to the *PO2500 42mm*. I have a *45mm PO2500* so I'm wondering what parts I'll need. Will it be the clasp and end links for both sides? Is that all? Part numbers would be much appreciated too! Thanks!


'
Hi Rahul, sorry for appearing dense, but not 100% sure which one you mean.

If 45mm PO2500, there's a fresh post here of a succcesful fitting (with parts, photo w. part numbers etc) :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/confirmed-adjustable-300m-clasp-po-2500-xl-fits-3285066.html

If you really mean 42mm, let me know & I can PM you details of the 2 different ways on my 2 different 42mm PO2500's

Good luck! :-!


----------



## TSC

I'm yet to see the 8500 PO 42 with the 666 clasp fitted by anyone. I did try, but one end wouldn't fit correctly as shown in my failed attempt thread. 
Did anyone manage it?


----------



## Rahul718

cybercat said:


> Rahul718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have to bump this. This refers to the *PO2500 42mm*. I have a *45mm PO2500* so I'm wondering what parts I'll need. Will it be the clasp and end links for both sides? Is that all? Part numbers would be much appreciated too! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> '
> Hi Rahul, sorry for appearing dense, but not 100% sure which one you mean.
> 
> If 45mm PO2500, there's a fresh post here of a succcesful fitting (with parts, photo w. part numbers etc) :
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/confirmed-adjustable-300m-clasp-po-2500-xl-fits-3285066.html
> 
> If you really mean 42mm, let me know & I can PM you details of the 2 different ways on my 2 different 42mm PO2500's
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

Hey mate no worries. I was referring what I quoted from Mikekilo725. What he mentioned applies to the 42mm PO 2500


----------



## ETW

Question- I have a Speedmaster Professional with 6 links on either side of the bracelet. It’s just slightly too loose. If I add the 1154 adjustable clasp and leave all 6 links on either side can I adjust it to slightly tighter than with the original clasp?


----------



## DocJekl

ETW said:


> Question- I have a Speedmaster Professional with 6 links on either side of the bracelet. It's just slightly too loose. If I add the 1154 adjustable clasp and leave all 6 links on either side can I adjust it to slightly tighter than with the original clasp?


If I recall correctly I had to remove a link when I added the adjustable to my Ti Planet Ocean 8500 and Ti Planet Ocean 9300, but the need to add or subtract a link will vary from watch to watch.


----------



## Rahul718

Rahul718 said:


> Hi all, I have to bump this. This refers to the PO2500 42mm. I have a 45mm PO2500 so I'm wondering what parts I'll need. Will it be the clasp and end links for both sides? Is that all? Part numbers would be much appreciated too! Thanks!


So does anyone know the end links and clasp number I'll need to get this to fit my Po2500 45mm? I saw some pictures of receipts with part numbers but just want to make sure it's for the 2500 45mm application


----------



## cybercat

Rahul718 said:


> So does anyone know the end links and clasp number I'll need to get this to fit my Po2500 45mm? I saw some pictures of receipts with part numbers but just want to make sure it's for the 2500 45mm application


https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/confirmed-adjustable-300m-clasp-po-2500-xl-fits-3285066.html


----------



## whitestripes

Has anyone gotten it to work on the 1589 PO bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattldm

whitestripes said:


> Has anyone gotten it to work on the 1589 PO bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I believe you just need the endlinks to adapt to that bracelet. Look back through the thread I'm sure it's posted here.


----------



## PirateSully

I have read through the thread and may have missed it, but does anyone know if there is a clasp that fits the smpc mid size? Ref no 212.30.36.20.01.002


----------



## Airborne6176

URGENT, Please Help...

I need to know if there is any way to successfully install the Adjustable Clasp on the L.E. LM PO 222.30.42.20.01.001? What parts will I need?

MNY THX in advance!


----------



## Airborne6176

URGENT, Please Help...

I need to know if there is any way to successfully install the Adjustable Clasp on the L.E. LM PO 222.30.42.20.01.001? What parts will I need?

MNY THX in advance!


----------



## iinsic

Airborne6176 said:


> URGENT, Please Help...
> 
> I need to know if there is any way to successfully install the Adjustable Clasp on the L.E. LM PO 222.30.42.20.01.001? What parts will I need?
> 
> MNY THX in advance!


You need the 1154 or 1159 clasp (1159 is the more recent, designed for diving). Since you've got a Gen1 PO with pin-and-collar, you'll also need the saddle links that connect the clasp to the bracelet. The part numbers should be in this thread, or in one of the other threads in WUSOF on the same subject.


----------



## cybercat

Airborne6176 said:


> URGENT, Please Help...
> 
> I need to know if there is any way to successfully install the Adjustable Clasp on the L.E. LM PO 222.30.42.20.01.001? What parts will I need?
> 
> MNY THX in advance!


Hi Airborne6176

As iinsic mentions above, I also previously used the 117STZ00*1154* micro-adjustable clasp attached to my 42mm 2500 PO.

I did this by using :

2) the 8500 links to attach clasp to 2500 bracelet (need two, obviously): *0018ST1589* x 2.

3) the 8500-style bars ("pins"?) to replace the 2500 friction push-pins at the bracelet side of the clasp (again, need two) *0028ST0166* x 2, and

4) four of the tiny 8500-style screws to hold the pins inside the bracelet /clasp link: *0124ST3307* x 4

Used it like that for about 6 months. Terrific difference to fit & comfort.

*However, & here's the best part : *last September I was lucky enough to purchase another, 10 years newer 42mm 2500 PO from another forum member. 
He had already fitted it with a *8500/852 bracelet* (all modern screw type), and by using some 952-type adaptor end-pieces & attached it directly to the micro-adjustable clasp without needing any adaptor links etc. I realised this is a much more elegant solution.

I got an almost new PO 8500 bracelet via the forum (but couldn't find the 'adaptor endlinks' anywhere). I had read in a couple of places on here that the 8500 PO bracelets' end-links are not _quite_ perfect on the 2500 PO, apparently pretty good but the height not precisely the exact same exact as the lugs (maybe 1/2 mm to tall or low?)

So, I used my original 2500 bracelet's 952 end links from my original 2006 PO (fits perfectly), & now the 8500 bracelet fits to both the watch head & bracelet exactly.

Now I have modern 8500 bracelets on both my 42mm 2500 POs - and none of the fiddly and difficult friction push-pin type connectors or adapter links for either watch. :-!









































Hope some of that might be useful to you...

Good luck whichever way you add your micro-adjustable clasp!
'


----------



## Airborne6176

AWESOME replies and info, Gents! Very helpful feedback and comms that is greatly appreciated. 

I want the new clasp on my LM PO, PLUS, I would also like to have a more "modern" bracelet that does NOT taper down to a thinner width like the original bracelet does. I prefer the entire bracelet (& newer clasp) to be the same width as the end links.

Question now is if the parts that "CyberCat" mentioned above will accomplish this task and are these parts readily available to order from a local OMEGA Boutique? 

THX again, and "Happy Father's Day" to all out there!


----------



## iinsic

Airborne6176 said:


> AWESOME replies and info, Gents! Very helpful feedback and comms that is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I want the new clasp on my LM PO, PLUS, I would also like to have a more "modern" bracelet that does NOT taper down to a thinner width like the original bracelet does. I prefer the entire bracelet (& newer clasp) to be the same width as the end links.
> 
> Question now is if the parts that "CyberCat" mentioned above will accomplish this task and are these parts readily available to order from a local OMEGA Boutique?
> 
> THX again, and "Happy Father's Day" to all out there!


There is no non-tapered PO bracelet. The closest you will get is with the Gen3 PO, which tapers from 19mm to 18mm on the 39.5mm (the 43.5mm tapers from 21mm to 18mm).

The only bracelet that is non-tapered is the SMP "Bond" bracelet, which might look a bit odd with the PO (but not necessarily). The problem there will be fitting it to the PO, and that likely will require modification of a Bond endlink to fit the PO case. Remember that the Bond bracelet is 20mm overall, so it will be the same lug width as the POLMLE. And it will accommodate the 1159 clasp, since the clasp is actually 20mm wide. But modifying a Bond endlink to fit a PO will require some serious skills.


----------



## DocJekl

mikekilo725 said:


> Part numbers are as follows with the number in parentheses being the needed quantity to order. Just found the hard way that the endlinks only come with one pin and two screws so you will need to order two additional pins and four extra screws. Learned this today as I was putting it together on my 42mm PO 2500d on,y to discover I didn't have enough screws. Back the the boutique.
> 
> Endlinks - O118ST1589 (2)
> Pins - O128ST0166 (2)
> Screws - O124ST3307 (4)


SOME INFO LEADING TO MY CURENT ISSUE - I've used these parts above with the 1154 clasp to convert my Planet Ocean 2500 42mm to adjustable, as well as converting a SMPc with 1610/930 bracelet that comes on the 2254.50 SMP. These extra parts were needed to attach the adjustable clasp to the 20>18mm tapered bracelets that used pin and barrel instead of screws. They should be parts from the SM300 MC, if I recall.

I was also able to bolt the 1154 clasp directly onto my 20mm non-tapered SMP Bond bracelet. When I got the parts to convert my Ti Planet Ocean 8500 and 9300, I know used the Ti 1151 clasp, and I believe it was a direct bolt on for the 45mm Planet Ocean as well, which tapers 22>20mm.

I think that I needed the connecting links for my 42mm Ti Planet Ocean. My OB can't tell me what links they used, but I think these are also what I need to put the clasp on my Ti X-33 bracelet. Both bracelets taper from 20mm > 18mm. They can't find the links in their system.

*MY PROBLEM* - recently I was trying to get the OB to order the links, pins, and screws to add my last remaining 1151 adjustable Ti clasp to my Ti Speedmaster X-33, and I said that I wanted the "Titanium equivalent of the 1589 links". They couldn't find the 1589 links in their system anymore!

They got me 0118TI1574 links, and they don't come close to fitting the 1151 clasp onto my 20>18mm tapered Speedy-style bracelet. They belong to a watch with a much wider center link on the oyster style Planet Ocean bracelet, than what is on the Speedy-style bracelet.

PLEASE HELP

(1) DOES SOMEONE KNOW THE PART NUMBER FOR THE LINKS THAT I NEED TO ATTACH THE TI 0117TIZ001151 CLASP TO MY TI Speedmaster X-33 BRACELET?

(2) It would be the Ti equivalent of the links on the Speedmaster Mark II, right?

(3) Can you point me somewhere that can order them or sell me them?

Otherwise I'd need to use the 1589 steel links to attach my 1151 clasp to my X-33, right? But my OB can't find the 0118ST1589 in his system to order. Did Omega remove the 1589 and the Ti equivalent from their order system so that nobody can do this mod anymore?


----------



## Airborne6176

OK, so I go to my geographic OMEGA A.D. here in VA (F***'s Jewelers) to place a special order for the clasp, endlinks, pins, and screws and I (basically) get told to kick rocks & pound sand...

The Employee tells me that A.D.s are being told NOT to order/sell OMEGA parts without knowing what the watch's serial number is, what the potential problem is, and what the parts are going to be used for or on.

This is to prevent Owners from creating their own, individual, non-standard time pieces that are customized (i.e. changing out clasps, links, bezels, etc.), as well as to influence potential Buyers to purchase new time-pieces and not to just purchase "newer"/different parts for older watches.

I got the notion that the Employee was either lazy or was just trying a bit too hard to drum up a sale. While I can see the point from a sales' point of view and for potential "Frankenstein" OMEGAs out there for resale or servicing, it is still my watch and my $$$. I'll be contacting another A.D. by this Friday with my parts order (and NOT returning to "F***'s").


----------



## Airborne6176

Sorry for double-post (see previous post). THX.


----------



## iinsic

Airborne6176 said:


> OK, so I go to my geographic OMEGA A.D. here in VA (F***'s Jewelers) to place a special order for the clasp, endlinks, pins, and screws and I (basically) get told to kick rocks & pound sand...
> 
> The Employee tells me that A.D.s are being told NOT to order/sell OMEGA parts without knowing what the watch's serial number is, what the potential problem is, and what the parts are going to be used for or on.
> 
> This is to prevent Owners from creating their own, individual, non-standard time pieces that are customized (i.e. changing out clasps, links, bezels, etc.), as well as to influence potential Buyers to purchase new time-pieces and not to just purchase "newer"/different parts for older watches.
> 
> I got the notion that the Employee was either lazy or was just trying a bit too hard to drum up a sale. While I can see the point from a sales' point of view and for potential "Frankenstein" OMEGAs out there for resale or servicing, it is still my watch and my $$$. I'll be contacting another A.D. by this Friday with my parts order (and NOT returning to "F***'s").


Call Rob or Andrea at Topper Jewelers (a forum sponsor). That's where a lot of WUSOF members have been getting their clasps and other parts.


----------



## Airborne6176

Can Do, and WILCO. MNY THX!

UPDATE:

Order is now placed with Topper Jewelers w/o any problems whatsoever for the clasp, endlinks, pins, and screws.

Great Staff there with awesome Customer Service, and very knowledgeable & friendly. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Dec1968

geowcm said:


> That's what I did on my 2252.50. Thanks to Francisco for selling me the clasp and parts and arranging to ship to HK (OB here said no).
> 
> View attachment 11723090
> 
> View attachment 11723098


Would you let me know the part #'s you needed? I too have that exact size (2254.50) and want that clasp. Thanks in advance.

David


----------



## DocJekl

Dec1968 said:


> Would you let me know the part #'s you needed? I too have that exact size (2254.50) and want that clasp. Thanks in advance.
> 
> David


To install the 1154 clasp onto either a 2254.50 or a 42mm Planet Ocean 2500 you use the same parts.

Clasp - 0117TIZ001154
Endlinks - O118ST1589 (2)
Pins - O128ST0166 (2)
Screws - O124ST3307 (4)

The old clasp and the link attached to each side of the old clasp will stay together, unused, along with the pins that were used to attached the old parts to the bracelet.

You'll attach the new links onto the new adjustable clasp (which comes with screws), and install that onto the old bracelet using the spare screws and pins.


----------



## Viperguy7

Please forgive me if I missed this as I read through the whole thread:

Does the clasp 117STZ001154 or 117STZ004666 work on a Speedmaster bracelet (1998/849) with pins and collars? I have seen multiple pictures of them working with the newest bracelets with the screws, but I wasn't sure if they screws would fit the holes on the older links. 

Also, do the endlinks 118ST1589 come with the pins (or screws) that are needed for sure. I have seen people post part numbers for them as well implying that you also have to buy those to make everything work.

Thanks for the help! I don't know why every watch doesn't come with adjustable clasps like that!


----------



## Viperguy7

Double Post... stupid work computer.


----------



## iinsic

Viperguy7 said:


> Please forgive me if I missed this as I read through the whole thread:
> 
> Does the clasp 117STZ001154 or 117STZ004666 work on a Speedmaster bracelet (1998/849) with pins and collars? I have seen multiple pictures of them working with the newest bracelets with the screws, but I wasn't sure if they screws would fit the holes on the older links.
> 
> Also, do the endlinks 118ST1589 come with the pins (or screws) that are needed for sure. I have seen people post part numbers for them as well implying that you also have to buy those to make everything work.
> 
> Thanks for the help! I don't know why every watch doesn't come with adjustable clasps like that!


This isn't the only WUSOF thread on the new clasps ... not by a long shot. And use on a Speedmaster has been well covered. Check out some of these other threads:

https://www.google.com/search?q=wat...bAhVm44MKHeBzCZYQrQIINCgEMAA&biw=1359&bih=731


----------



## DocJekl

Viperguy7 said:


> Please forgive me if I missed this as I read through the whole thread:
> 
> Does the clasp 117STZ001154 or 117STZ004666 work on a Speedmaster bracelet (1998/849) with pins and collars? I have seen multiple pictures of them working with the newest bracelets with the screws, but I wasn't sure if they screws would fit the holes on the older links.
> 
> Also, do the endlinks 118ST1589 come with the pins (or screws) that are needed for sure. I have seen people post part numbers for them as well implying that you also have to buy those to make everything work.
> 
> Thanks for the help! I don't know why every watch doesn't come with adjustable clasps like that!


Re: 1589 end links, or saddle links, to mate them to the old bracelet you either have to use the old pin/bushing (from the links you removed) to connect them to the bracelet, or you have to order 2 more pins and 4 screws to attach them to the old bracelet using those. I have done it both ways.

Re: using this on the Speedmaster, I recall reading elsewhere that the 1589 links can be used to mate the clasp to a speedmaster, and that there are a couple of other choices for links that will also work, but I'd refer you to googling "117STZ001154 on Speedmaster" and see what turns up.

I do know that I had a "Speedmaster Style" 1610/930 bracelet from the Seamaster 2254.50 and was able to install the 1154 clasp onto that bracelet with the 1589 links, and as far as I know they are the same bracelet except for the end links that connect to the watch may be different, and the engraving on the clasp that says Seamaster instead of Speedmaster.


----------



## Viperguy7

DocJekl said:


> Re: 1589 end links, or saddle links, to mate them to the old bracelet you either have to use the old pin/bushing (from the links you removed) to connect them to the bracelet, or you have to order 2 more pins and 4 screws to attach them to the old bracelet using those. I have done it both ways.
> 
> Re: using this on the Speedmaster, I recall reading elsewhere that the 1589 links can be used to mate the clasp to a speedmaster, and that there are a couple of other choices for links that will also work, but I'd refer you to googling "117STZ001154 on Speedmaster" and see what turns up.
> 
> I do know that I had a "Speedmaster Style" 1610/930 bracelet from the Seamaster 2254.50 and was able to install the 1154 clasp onto that bracelet with the 1589 links, and as far as I know they are the same bracelet except for the end links that connect to the watch may be different, and the engraving on the clasp that says Seamaster instead of Speedmaster.


Thanks Doc for the information. I have read through so many threads now but still never saw a conclusive post about that specific bracelet and clasp working together. Most of the threads start talking about Seamasters and POs and it gets off topic.

I was just not sure if the new end links would be compatible with the pin/bushing set up from the old bracelet, or if the new style pins/screws would work with the old style links due to possible differences in hole diameters. Sounds like it should work fine and I would just have to decide if I wanted to go with the screws or pins/bushings.


----------



## DocJekl

Viperguy7 said:


> Thanks Doc for the information. I have read through so many threads now but still never saw a conclusive post about that specific bracelet and clasp working together. Most of the threads start talking about Seamasters and POs and it gets off topic.
> 
> I was just not sure if the new end links would be compatible with the pin/bushing set up from the old bracelet, or if the new style pins/screws would work with the old style links due to possible differences in hole diameters. Sounds like it should work fine and I would just have to decide if I wanted to go with the screws or pins/bushings.


I found this on the screw-link type Speedmaster bracelet, and you should just need the extra pins and screws above to use the links and clasp with the older style pin/bushing bracelet.

https://omegaforums.net/threads/speedmaster-311-micro-adjustment-upgrade-w-pns-pics.71286/

Also, re: "I do know that I had a "Speedmaster Style" 1610/930 bracelet from the Seamaster 2254.50 and was able to install the 1154 clasp onto that bracelet with the 1589 links, and as far as I know they are the same bracelet except for the end links that connect to the watch may be different, and the engraving on the clasp that says Seamaster instead of Speedmaster."

Before I sold the 1610/930 bracelet I moved the 1589 links and 1154 clasp over to my Planet Ocean 2500 using the same parts.


----------



## DocJekl

ANYONE - WHAT IS THE PART NUMBER FOR THE 1589 EQUIVALENT LINK in TITANIUM?


----------



## keisuke_z

DocJekl said:


> ANYONE - WHAT IS THE PART NUMBER FOR THE 1589 EQUIVALENT LINK in TITANIUM?


Part: 117TIZ004664

I picked up parts from a site called swisswatchspares.com... I felt like the prices were decent? And the shipping was super quick which I appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm

Just did this for my 2531.80. AWESOME! 1154 clasp, two endlinks, and had to get 2 extra pins and 4 screws. It is great, a bit heavier than the old one. No adjustment is a slight bit tighter than stock, so I may add back the half link since I had it a bit too tight. It's a very worthwhile upgrade and pretty easily done so long as you have a very tiny screwdriver (like for glasses) and a way to push out the friction pins (like a cheap watch kit pin pusher).


----------



## DocJekl

keisuke_z said:


> Part: 117TIZ004664
> 
> I picked up parts from a site called swisswatchspares.com... I felt like the prices were decent? And the shipping was super quick which I appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. *That looks like a CLASP part number - I need the pair of Ti LINKS*, and the proper pins and screws for a Ti bracelet. I have the 0117TIZ001151 Ti clasp already.


----------



## cybercat

DocJekl said:


> Thanks. *That looks like a CLASP part number - I need the pair of Ti LINKS*, and the proper pins and screws for a Ti bracelet. I have the 0117TIZ001151 Ti clasp already.


Hi Doc,

May have come across the *ti* right part numbers in an old ebay ad for that buckle from John Spellman in UK.

Seems to be 2 x *18TI1589* clasp links that you need.

I'll give you the link to check (& his phone number, he's extremely knowledgable & helpful about Omega watches parts etc)

I got all my parts, bits & pieces from him when I added an adjustable clasp to my 42mm 2500 PO last year. 
We chatted on the phone & he actually had all the bits I needed although weren't listed on hs eBay stores.

(Looks like he's not using eBay stores anymore now, & has set up 2 websites, one for Omega bracelets, clasps, & other accessories, etc & the other for spare Omega watch parts, crystals, links, bezels etc.)

The link to the withdrawn ti bracelet ad *(where he explains which parts & links you'd need for which watch)* is: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMEGA-GENUINE-117TIZ004664-TITANIUM-MICRO-ADJUSTABLE-CLASP-amp-DIVER-EXT-SEAMASTER-/183175657686?rmvSB=true&clk_rvr_id=1594438345524&nma=true&si=S70iaXYFO6ESL0GuRC2BQyvllZ0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

(Part has been withdrawn so I guess page will be removed shortly)

In case it goes, he said :
_Basically to adapt the old design 1610-930 bracelet which has a 18mm clasp to accept this latest slightly wider 20mm micro adjustable clasp you need 2x*118TI1589* clasp links, if you have the 1523-825 / 1504-826 bracelets then you need 2x118TI1515, the 1579-951 / 1581-953 Planet Ocean you need 2x118TI1590.

The micro adjustable titanium clasp currently available from Omega are 117tiz001151 117tiz004664 and they don't include the screws and pins. You will therefore need to purchase an extra 4x3307 screws + 2x0166 pins along with 2x latest clasp links to fit this micro adjustable clasp to the old design bracelets. 
_

I solved a multitude of queries by chatting to him for a few minutes. His phone number is in his (UK) "Business seller information" -

Swiss Watch Spares
John Spellman
Tarnside
Glossop
Derbyshire
SK13 6ND
United Kingdom
Phone:*7764186359*
Email:[email protected]

(Time is GMT +1 at the moment for British Summer Time).

Sorry that's so long, hope might be useful, all the best & good luck!

Cheers,

William.


----------



## cybercat

- forgot to include link to his current website for obtaining the links/other parts - but still probably better to phone first : 
https://www.swisswatchspares.com/product-page/omega-seamaster-117stz001159-adjustable-titanium-clasp-c-w-diver-ext


----------



## DocJekl

cybercat said:


> - forgot to include link to his current website for obtaining the links/other parts - but still probably better to phone first :
> https://www.swisswatchspares.com/product-page/omega-seamaster-117stz001159-adjustable-titanium-clasp-c-w-diver-ext


Thanks for the above 2 posts - I believe that I have bought a few sets of hands on eBay from John Spellman, so I'll contact I'm in the next day or two abut the links.

The Speedmaster X-33 Ti bracelet it the 1610/930 style of bracelet, just in brushed Titanium. So I assume then I need the 118TI1589 x2 + pins and screws (although my 1151 has pins and screws).

The sad thing is that my OB (who was the only privately owned one by Hyde Park jewelers) is losing their OB status after changing the dedicated boutique attached to their shop into a Rolex Boutique, and moving Omega into the main store with PP and VC and JLC etc. So, they're having trouble looking up parts.

They previously ordered the links I needed for my 42mm Ti Planet Ocean 8500 2 years ago, so that I could fit the 1151 bracelet to mine (20mm tapering to 18mm). But they threw out the packaging and they used a different internal part number for the order, and don't have that part in their system anymore to order. The 1151, however, was a direct bolt-on for my 45.5mm Ti Planet Ocean 9300 (22mm tapers to 20mm).

I have the 1151 clasp already, but the 2x Ti links that my OB ordered most recently were ones that would allow me to adapt the clasp onto any 45.5mm Planet Ocean 2500 (steel or Ti 22mm lugs tapering to 20mm). They obviously are too wide and wont work on on the smaller X-33 bracelet. I don't even think I can return a special order, but I have to ask my guy there tomorrow.


----------



## keisuke_z

Thought I'd add to this thread instead of starting a new one! As requested, pics of the adjustable clasp on a 2220.80 below! It does add a bit of extra heft to the bracelet, but I found that it actually helps to balance it nicely on my wrist.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rweaves6

Hello,
I have an Omega SM Planet Ocean 45.5MM (2200.50.00 model) and I’m looking to get the smallest adjustable clasp that I believe only comes with two settings. There's been lots of mention of the 42mm PO but I haven't seen any examples in this thread of the 45.5mm. Are they the same bracelet? I was hoping someone could list the small clasp part number, how many screws/pins I'll need, what special link I'll need...etc.
Many thanks!


----------



## machlo

Hi, is there adjustable clasp that fits current moonwatch bracelet?


----------



## iinsic

rweaves6 said:


> Hello,
> I have an Omega SM Planet Ocean 45.5MM (2200.50.00 model) and I'm looking to get the smallest adjustable clasp that I believe only comes with two settings. There's been lots of mention of the 42mm PO but I haven't seen any examples in this thread of the 45.5mm. Are they the same bracelet? I was hoping someone could list the small clasp part number, how many screws/pins I'll need, what special link I'll need...etc.
> Many thanks!


The 45.5mm bracelet tapers to 20mm at the clasp. The clasp you are interested in is the 117STZ004666, which also is 20mm wide. I know some have used the 4666 and 1159 clasps on their SMPc, which also is 20mm at the clasp. Should be a straight bolt-in, as long as you have the Gen2 with screws. If you have Gen1, what you want (in terms of additional saddle links) is spelled out in either this or several other threads on WUSOF dealing with these new adjustable clasps. All it will take is a bit of reading on your part.


----------



## iinsic

machlo said:


> Hi, is there adjustable clasp that fits current moonwatch bracelet?


To which "moonwatch" are you referring? There are many posts regarding use of these new clasps on the Speedmaster Pro. A little initiative on your part is all you need to learn the proper part numbers.


----------



## machlo

iinsic said:


> To which "moonwatch" are you referring? There are many posts regarding use of these new clasps on the Speedmaster Pro. A little initiative on your part is all you need to learn the proper part numbers.


I have 311.30.42.30.01.006. About year ago, I search for ratcheting clasp for this watch, but I didn't find anything.


----------



## iinsic

machlo said:


> I have 311.30.42.30.01.006. About year ago, I search for ratcheting clasp for this watch, but I didn't find anything.


Several have installed either the 1154 or 1159 clasp on a Speedy Pro. The part numbers for the replacement saddle links probably are in this thread. Remember that it would be the same thing for a 1610/930 SMP bracelet, which also is modded in this thread.


----------



## IH Biker

Is 1154 still available on the market? I am planning to get one for my 43.5 8605 PO GMT with 1679/603 bracelet. Would this fit? It seems the size of my original clasp is only 18mm.


----------



## iinsic

IH Biker said:


> Is 1154 still available on the market? I am planning to get one for my 43.5 8605 PO GMT with 1679/603 bracelet. Would this fit? It seems the size of my original clasp is only 18mm.


The bracelets of both Gen3 POs are 18mm at the clasp. The 1154 is identical to the 1159, except that it does not have the additional divesuit extension built into the slider. The 1154 was more of a "first iteration," and they got it right with the 1159. Based on the pricing I've seen the last few years, you'll actually pay more for a new 1154 than for a new 1159. Better to pick one up used on the FS forum.


----------



## IH Biker

iinsic said:


> The bracelets of both Gen3 POs are 18mm at the clasp. The 1154 is identical to the 1159, except that it does not have the additional divesuit extension built into the slider. The 1154 was more of a "first iteration," and they got it right with the 1159. Based on the pricing I've seen the last few years, you'll actually pay more for a new 1154 than for a new 1159. Better to pick one up used on the FS forum.


Does this mean the 1159/1154 will fit on the 18mm clasp link on my GMT?

Do you know where I could order one from the State side? I was relocated to Japan, doubt any Omega AD will sell me the clasp or it could be double or triple the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

IH Biker said:


> Does this mean the 1159/1154 will fit on the 18mm clasp link on my GMT?
> 
> Do you know where I could order one from the State side? I was relocated to Japan, doubt any Omega AD will sell me the clasp or it could be double or triple the price.


If your bracelet has the screw-and-pin connections, and the bracelet is steel, not titanium, then the 1159/1154/4666 clasps should work on your bracelet. Try Topper Jewelers (a sponsor of this forum) to see if they can get it shipped to you. If they can, the cost will be what it is. All good comes with some bad.


----------



## IH Biker

Thanks.. I will look them up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

IH Biker said:


> (snip) I was relocated to Japan, doubt any Omega AD will sell me the clasp or it could be double or triple the price.


Hi IH Biker,

Where in Japan?

I bought the micro-adjustable Omega ploprof clasp in Kyoto earlier this month for the mesh on my PO, from the Omega in the Isetan department store over Kyoto station.

The staff were great, very friendly & efficient. They checked everything would fit (2 options) & it took them just 2 days to get it from the warehouse (over a weekend). 
The price was cheaper than I've seen before. Miho (completely fluent English-speaking) arranged everything in about 15 minutes & was there again ready for us when we went back to collect.

Quite a lot of dealers in Japan, 3 in Kyoto, & the one we went to seemed to have all the various clasps avaialble, & worked out a fair bit cheaper (for me) than 'back home'. :-!

https://www.omegawatches.com/store/country/japan/

Hope that might be useful to you. Good luck!
'


----------



## IH Biker

cybercat said:


> Hi IH Biker,
> 
> Where in Japan?
> 
> I bought the micro-adjustable Omega ploprof clasp in Kyoto earlier this month for the mesh on my PO, from the Omega in the Isetan department store over Kyoto station.
> 
> The staff were great, very friendly & efficient. They checked everything would fit (2 options) & it took them just 2 days to get it from the warehouse (over a weekend).
> The price was cheaper than I've seen before. Miho (completely fluent English-speaking) arranged everything in about 15 minutes & was there again ready for us when we went back to collect.
> 
> Quite a lot of dealers in Japan, 3 in Kyoto, & the one we went to seemed to have all the various clasps avaialble, & worked out a fair bit cheaper (for me) than 'back home'. :-!
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/store/country/japan/
> 
> Hope that might be useful to you. Good luck!
> '


Good to hear that.. I am in Yokohama, maybe I should at least give a shot to the local AD first before contacting any ADs in the States.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rweaves6

Thanks for the response. Believe me, I've read every thread on the internet related to this topic. I have the 1st generation bracelet (pins not screws) and unfortunately I'm still not certain on the part number for the end links. I know the clasp I want, it's the short one- part #117STZ004666. I was hoping someone could confirm the end links needed to fit the clasp to my PO 45.5 2500 with the 1579-951 22mm bracelet. Do these part numbers look right?:

117STZ004666 - Clasp 
118ST1590 - 2 end links
0124ST0169 - 4 Screws 
0128ST0169 - 2 pins

Thanks!


----------



## rweaves6

Well now I’ve just been told that only the 1154 clasp will fit my watch so I’m confused completely. My bracelet is 22mm at lugs and tapers to 20mm at clasp. Are not all 3 adjustable clasps the same width therefore shouldn’t they all fit (or none)?


----------



## iinsic

rweaves6 said:


> Well now I've just been told that only the 1154 clasp will fit my watch so I'm confused completely. My bracelet is 22mm at lugs and tapers to 20mm at clasp. Are not all 3 adjustable clasps the same width therefore shouldn't they all fit (or none)?


As I've already mentioned, the 1154 and 1159 are identical, except that the 1159 adds the divesuit extension to the slider. The 4666 is a 3-stop, 5mm adjustable clasp, but also is the same width. All three clasps have the same tongue, which is identical across all Seamaster dive watches (thus only new saddle links are needed to mate the clasp to older pin-and-collar bracelets). I haven't made a retrofit for an old bracelet, so I don't have the part numbers needed. But others have, and the numbers are in one (or more) of the threads on this subject on WUSOF.

There is no shortage of people who will give you misinformation. But the many people here who have actually done these mods, and documented them with photos, are your most reliable source of factual guidance.


----------



## Jeremy2101

IH Biker said:


> cybercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi IH Biker,
> 
> Where in Japan?
> 
> I bought the micro-adjustable Omega ploprof clasp in Kyoto earlier this month for the mesh on my PO, from the Omega in the Isetan department store over Kyoto station.
> 
> The staff were great, very friendly & efficient. They checked everything would fit (2 options) & it took them just 2 days to get it from the warehouse (over a weekend).
> The price was cheaper than I've seen before. Miho (completely fluent English-speaking) arranged everything in about 15 minutes & was there again ready for us when we went back to collect.
> 
> Quite a lot of dealers in Japan, 3 in Kyoto, & the one we went to seemed to have all the various clasps avaialble, & worked out a fair bit cheaper (for me) than 'back home'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/store/country/japan/
> 
> Hope that might be useful to you. Good luck!
> '
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear that.. I am in Yokohama, maybe I should at least give a shot to the local AD first before contacting any ADs in the States.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Try the Omega service center in Ginza. Not too far from Yokohama to go in person.

07026185721 is the number. The service center only takes calls on weekdays, but they are open everyday. I've been there twice. Once to replace some screws in my PO and once to get the rubber strap for my AT. Great service both times. The prices for the rubber strap and adapter bits seem to be about the regular price adjusted for exchange rate.


----------



## IH Biker

Jeremy2101 said:


> Try the Omega service center in Ginza. Not too far from Yokohama to go in person.
> 
> 07026185721 is the number. The service center only takes calls on weekdays, but they are open everyday. I've been there twice. Once to replace some screws in my PO and once to get the rubber strap for my AT. Great service both times. The prices for the rubber strap and adapter bits seem to be about the regular price adjusted for exchange rate.


Thanks for the information. I stoped Takashimaya Omega Boutique, but it was a disappointment. The sales was not interested in helping me since she learned I wasn't buying a watch. She took me to their general watch service counter (service all brand watches) and trying to look for some aftermarket clasps???

I will find some time to stop by Ginza Service Center to get the part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rweaves6

iinsic said:


> As I've already mentioned, the 1154 and 1159 are identical, except that the 1159 adds the divesuit extension to the slider. The 4666 is a 3-stop, 5mm adjustable clasp, but also is the same width. All three clasps have the same tongue, which is identical across all Seamaster dive watches (thus only new saddle links are needed to mate the clasp to older pin-and-collar bracelets). I haven't made a retrofit for an old bracelet, so I don't have the part numbers needed. But others have, and the numbers are in one (or more) of the threads on this subject on WUSOF.
> 
> There is no shortage of people who will give you misinformation. But the many people here who have actually done these mods, and documented them with photos, are your most reliable source of factual guidance.


Thanks again for responding. I understand what you are saying but I've now had two Omega Boutiques tell me it can't be done and I just received the following email from Omega Canada:

*Thank you for your inquiry and we are happy to hear that you own an Omega.

I carefully checked parts you listed for clasp change; however, I don't think that there is a way to have the micro-adjustable clasp for your watch model.
Can I ask you where you had this information?

Your current bracelet system is with pin and tube system as below.

However, the micro-adjustable buckle(O117STZ004666) or the clasp attachment links(O118ST1590) you listed are in pin and 2 screws system as below.

Also, I would like to inform you that this kind of adjusting is not an official service from Omega.

FYI, please find following parts information.

O117STZ004666 - Clasp => O117STZ004666, $83 + Tax, in stock
O118ST1590 - 2 end links => O118ST1590, $69 + Tax / each, NOT in stock (2-3 weeks lead time expected)
O124ST0169 - 4 Screws => O124ST3307, $7 + Tax / each, in stock
O128ST0169 - 2 pins => O128ST0169, $2 + Tax / each, in stock

Please let me know if you need any other assistance from my side.

Thank you.
*

BTW, the parts noted above weren't suggestions from Omega, they are a response to me asking if they're correct. Based on their response, I still don't know if they're correct. I really don't know what to do at this point, I was hoping that an owner of a PO 2000.5000 with the 1579-951 bracelet would tell me exactly which parts they used. I believe I've read every thread on the matter on the internet but haven't found an example for this exact model/bracelet.


----------



## iinsic

rweaves6 said:


> Thanks again for responding. I understand what you are saying but I've now had two Omega Boutiques tell me it can't be done and I just received the following email from Omega Canada:


You can't really blame Omega. They made a clasp that will fit every other screw-and-pin dive watch they make, and ADs can provide that clasp for ~US$120. Why would anyone buy a new Omega when they can retrofit the clasp to their older Seamasters? The EU ADs have long been forbidden from providing these accessories, and I'm sure the North American ADs have been told the same ... not that they have to listen.

Ask Omega and they will tell you it can't be done. But it can be, and has been, done. I personally have read the posts (and seen the photos) of other WUSOF members who did this modification (as well as those with Speedy bracelets who also needed different saddle links). I know the information is in one of the threads on WUSOF dealing with these clasps. I just don't know which thread, or which post. But I'm not the one with the older watch, so I'm not going to spend hours searching for that information. I can only tell you that it is there for the finding.

If you really don't want to retrofit the new clasp to your Gen1 PO, then keep asking Omega if it is possible.


----------



## Dbltap22

I did it to my PO 42mm 2500. It has four new life. Be warned. It spoils you. Love this clasp over the sub-c. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbflyfisher

I don't recall which model the clasp is, but I think it is the longest one. I do wish I had purchased the next size smaller, but the adjustability is awesome. Purchased from the boutique in Vegas and the I installed and fit it while I waited.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

jbflyfisher said:


> I don't recall which model the clasp is


You have the 1159 clasp. You need to open the dive suit extension and remove the plastic, then close the extension properly.


----------



## jbflyfisher

iinsic said:


> You have the 1159 clasp. You need to open the dive suit extension and remove the plastic, then close the extension properly.


Just did it!


----------



## LCheapo

Great thread, even if it is a bit long and disorganized. 
A table with watch name, watch model number, bracelet number, and working clasp and endlink numbers added to the first post would be nice.
Just in case somebody is looking for the same information by bracelet number: this thread on timezone lists the parts needed for a *1958 bracelet* (screw+pin style bracelet for newer Speedmaster Professionals, but also found on my Speedmaster co-axial, or 'MOONWATCH OMEGA CO-AXIAL CHRONOGRAPH 44.25 MM 311.30.44.51.01.002 Steel on steel', as Omega likes to call it):
*117STZ001154 +2* 118ST1589*.

I just ordered these parts from the Chicago Omega boutique.

By the way, the staff there did not succeed in looking up the latest matching clasp or bracelet numbers for my watch. Apparently the omegacs.ch dealer/service website is just as slow and badly written (I doubt it's flash, but somebody did a damn good job emulating it...) as the customer web site omegawatches.com. Nevertheless, there must be some useful info on that site. Does anybody have an access code for the cs website they'd be willing to share?
Cousins has some of the Omega technical notes available, but not all of them.


----------



## tommyxl

I just had my 2254 upgraded with the 1599 clasp. Ordered my parts through UK based https://www.swisswatchspares.com/

Not cheap, but seemed very knowledgeable on which parts to order specifically depending on the bracelet.


----------



## iinsic

tommyxl said:


> I just had my 2254 upgraded with the 1599 clasp.


Not familiar with that one. Or did you mean the 1159 clasp?


----------



## raheelc

tommyxl said:


> I just had my 2254 upgraded with the 1599 clasp. Ordered my parts through UK based https://www.swisswatchspares.com/
> 
> Not cheap, but seemed very knowledgeable on which parts to order specifically depending on the bracelet.


Prices seem quite high. From my understanding, the 1159 clasp costs about $120 direct from Omega.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## iinsic

raheelc said:


> Prices seem quite high. From my understanding, the 1159 clasp costs about $120 direct from Omega.


That's in the US. UK ADs are not even supposed to sell these parts, so you're essentially getting them on the black market. And prices on the black market will never be as reasonable. That's why it's the black market.


----------



## tommyxl

iinsic said:


> Not familiar with that one. Or did you mean the 1159 clasp?


Whoops, 1159 indeed.


----------



## tommyxl

iinsic said:


> That's in the US. UK ADs are not even supposed to sell these parts, so you're essentially getting them on the black market. And prices on the black market will never be as reasonable. That's why it's the black market.


Indeed, I tried 12 AD's and none would sell me the parts. Some US dealers might, but if I have to import it, import taxes and shipping will add up to almost the same price.


----------



## TechGuyJ

So I had the 4666 clasp installed by the Dallas OB yesterday. I went with that model because it’s the same size as the original clasp. It offers 3 positions, which is plenty for my wrist. Very happy with the upgrade!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbuckbbuck

The only watches that matter for this mod are:

• Globemaster 
• Aqua Terra 
• Railmaster (non LE)

If it doesn’t work on those then there’s no point in participating in this hobby anymore.


----------



## brynjones483

117STZ001154 I can confirm that this fits on my Chronograph GMT and makes a huge difference.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

bbuckbbuck said:


> The only watches that matter for this mod are:
> 
> • Globemaster
> • Aqua Terra
> • Railmaster (non LE)
> 
> If it doesn't work on those then there's no point in participating in this hobby anymore.


Not sure why, but this made me chuckle. I REALLY want an AT at some point, so I agree with you somewhat. I won't wear a watch on a bracelet without a sliding/ratcheting clasp. But trust me, it is a game changer on 2531 and 2254 (and the like) Seamaster bracelets.


----------



## emonty62

Great thread!!! Sorry if I ask..I try to find the info but can somebody tell me please for an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 42mm with ref nr. 232.30.42.21.01.001 what parts I need and also what advantages for the short clasp versus the longer clasp are (besides less adjustments). Thank you in advance!!


----------



## TechGuyJ

Rice and Gravy said:


> Not sure why, but this made me chuckle. I REALLY want an AT at some point, so I agree with you somewhat. I won't wear a watch on a bracelet without a sliding/ratcheting clasp. But trust me, it is a game changer on 2531 and 2254 (and the like) Seamaster bracelets.


I agree with the game changer remark. My IWC Mark XVIII came with an adjustable clasp and I couldn't believe the SMPc didn't. First thing l did was go to the OB and get one put on. World of difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCheapo

LCheapo said:


> Great thread, even if it is a bit long and disorganized.
> A table with watch name, watch model number, bracelet number, and working clasp and endlink numbers added to the first post would be nice.
> Just in case somebody is looking for the same information by bracelet number: this thread on timezone lists the parts needed for a *1958 bracelet* (screw+pin style bracelet for newer Speedmaster Professionals, but also found on my Speedmaster co-axial, or 'MOONWATCH OMEGA CO-AXIAL CHRONOGRAPH 44.25 MM 311.30.44.51.01.002 Steel on steel', as Omega likes to call it):
> *117STZ001154 +2* 118ST1589*.
> 
> I just ordered these parts from the Chicago Omega boutique.
> [ ...]


After four weeks, it finally arrived at the boutique. Is Omega shipping always this slow? Even from Switzerland I wouldn't expect it to take this long.


----------



## brynjones483

Ordered in New Zealand and yes 3-4 weeks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## scott11

Does anyone know if any of the endlinks (saddle links) are 20mm wide? I have a 1613/934 bracelet which does not taper so the 1589 links are too narrow.


----------



## LCheapo

Maybe the saddle links you already have would fit? The central connecting 'tongue' that sticks out from the 1154 claps is 5mm wide. Compare that to the saddle link connection width of your current clasp.

One thing to consider is that the inside track/extension slide of these clasps is only 18mm wide. So, with the extension out a 20mm bracelet might look a bit funny (two steps, 20mm to 18mm to 21mm). Depending on the exact geometry of the saddle links, the band might also rub against the clasp.


----------



## Aidanm

brynjones483 said:


> Ordered in New Zealand and yes 3-4 weeks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Did you order through Nairn's? If so, any issues?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

I’ve spent a lot of time searching and haven’t found the answer.

I’m looking at adding a midsized diver to the collection but would like an adjustable clasp. Either an SMPc midsize or the PO 37.5mm titanium.

I understand that the adjustable stainless steel clasps will fit the mid-size SMPc.

Is there any adjustable clasp option for the titanium PO 37.5mm?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brynjones483

Aidanm said:


> Did you order through Nairn's? If so, any issues?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep through Nairns

Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

Sorry if this has been posted but I can't find any info. Can it be fitted to a Speedmaster '57 with butterfly clasp?

Thanks!
Greg









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## drake998

I've switched out the clasp from my SMPc to the 6 slot adjustable clasp - worked perfectly. Aside from my jeweler giving me a hard time, telling me that "Omega wouldn't approve," that is. I had to take out a link and add a half link back in, which made it fit the same (I wanted it to fit the same in the tightest position as it fit regularly). If you have a jeweler switch it out for you, remember to bring a half link!


----------



## RTea

Just installed the longest 1159 clasp on my 2598.80 SMP chronograph and it's an amazing upgrade. I had to take a half link out of the 6 o'clock side and with the ratcheting portion of the clasp fully inserted, it fits about the same as before. For the 20mm non-tapering SMP bracelet, it looks unsightly with the extension out past the 2nd notch since the ratcheting extension part of the clasp is 18mm so it shows a clear disconnect. A minor quibble but wanted to throw that out there as there won't be this issue on the Speedy style bracelet or the POs which have bracelets that taper to 18mm.

Also, the 1159 clasp weighs in at 42g compared to the original clasp which weighs 35g (both had their respective end-links attached) so not a huge difference in weight. The ratcheting clasp is a little bulkier but doesn't feel like it when on the wrist. All in all I'm glad I went with the longest version of the clasp as it looks more balanced on the underside of my wrist. The shorter versions would look pulled more to the 6 o'clock side of my wrist even though the foldover part would be centered under my wrist. My wrists are also on the smaller side (~6.75") and I don't feel like it's too long or bulky.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Can anyone confirm that these are the parts needed to add the 6 adjustment, non-wetsuit extension clasp to the old style Bond SMP bracelet?

Adjustment clasp: 0117STZ001154

End links (need 2): 0118ST1515

Plus the screws and pins.

Thanks all! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JTO

Aidanm said:


> I've spent a lot of time searching and haven't found the answer.
> 
> I'm looking at adding a midsized diver to the collection but would like an adjustable clasp. Either an SMPc midsize or the PO 37.5mm titanium.
> 
> I understand that the adjustable stainless steel clasps will fit the mid-size SMPc.
> 
> Is there any adjustable clasp option for the titanium PO 37.5mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? The 18mm adjustable clasp is available for the 36.25mm SMPc? I have the midsize seamaster and all I found are the 20mm


----------



## RTea

Edit: double post.


----------



## RTea

Rice and Gravy said:


> Can anyone confirm that these are the parts needed to add the 6 adjustment, non-wetsuit extension clasp to the old style Bond SMP bracelet?
> 
> Adjustment clasp: 0117STZ001154
> 
> End links (need 2): 0118ST1515
> 
> Plus the screws and pins.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Correct, those are the exact part numbers I ordered for my 1st gen Bond SMP. Note that when giving the part numbers to the Omega rep/AD, omit the 0 at the beginning of the part numbers for the clasp and connecting links. You'll need 2 extra pins and 4 extra screws with the part numbers as follows: 0128ST0166 (pins) and 0124ST3307 (screws).

If you want the longer clasp with the built in dive-suit extension then the part number is: 117STZ001159. This is the clasp found on the new SMP 300M models.


----------



## TreiseKL

I have the clasp coming to my Pittsburgh OB. But it is taking forever... for SMPc.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

RTea said:


> Correct, those are the exact part numbers I ordered for my 1st gen Bond SMP. Note that when giving the part numbers to the Omega rep/AD, omit the 0 at the beginning of the part numbers for the clasp and connecting links. You'll need 2 extra pins and 4 extra screws with the part numbers as follows: 0128ST0166 (pins) and 0124ST3307 (screws).
> 
> If you want the longer clasp with the built in dive-suit extension then the part number is: 117STZ001159. This is the clasp found on the new SMP 300M models.


Thanks for the confirmation. Lucky enough that my OB will throw in the pins and screws and install it for free.



TreiseYustiel said:


> I have the clasp coming to my Pittsburgh OB. But it is taking forever... for SMPc.


Yeah, mine is telling me not to expect it until after the New Year due to the Holidays.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I was pleasantly surprised to get an email from my OB that the parts were in and I picked them up last night. Unlike last time for my 2254.50, they were unwilling to install them. According to them they've been told not to install any parts like this on the old bracelets anymore for fear of the parts failing after install and being blamed for the watch falling off the wrist. Anyway, I was fine with that, I can do it myself. 

The clasp and endlinks were $211 total and they included the pins and screws gratis. I also grabbed the latest issue of Omega Lifetime magazine while there. And of course I had to check out the ATs they had on hand.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Rice and Gravy said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to get an email from my OB that the parts were in and I picked them up last night. Unlike last time for my 2254.50, they were unwilling to install them. According to them they've been told not to install any parts like this on the old bracelets anymore for fear of the parts failing after install and being blamed for the watch falling off the wrist. Anyway, I was fine with that, I can do it myself.
> 
> The clasp and endlinks were $211 total and they included the pins and screws gratis. I also grabbed the latest issue of Omega Lifetime magazine while there. And of course I had to check out the ATs they had on hand.


That seems crappy they wouldn't put it on for you.


----------



## Suttsy

I have an Omega Seamaster Chrono 2225.80 and went to order the adjustable clasp 0117STZ001154. My AD says it will NOT fit on the older Bond chronos. I guess the pins (versus screws with the newer SMP bracelet) create the problem with end links not being able to attach on either side of the bracelet to the adjustable clasp. Has anyone been able to get the adjustable clasp to fit on the older Bond chronos? 2225.80; 2599.80; 2598.80; etc. Thanks!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

AbsoluteMustard said:


> That seems crappy they wouldn't put it on for you.


Eh, I get it, they don't want to risk failure and being blamed for it.


Suttsy said:


> I have an Omega Seamaster Chrono 2225.80 and went to order the adjustable clasp 0117STZ001154. My AD says it will NOT fit on the older Bond chronos. I guess the pins (versus screws with the newer SMP bracelet) create the problem with end links not being able to attach on either side of the bracelet to the adjustable clasp. Has anyone been able to get the adjustable clasp to fit on the older Bond chronos? 2225.80; 2599.80; 2598.80; etc. Thanks!


The watch itself should not matter, it's the bracelet its going on that is key. Do you know the bracelet code for bracelet you have? If it's the regular bond bracelet it will fit, you just need the extra 2 pins and screws to attach the extra links to the old bracelet. See a few posts up for all the parts you need. Its not just the clasp, but 2 end links too and pins/screws to attach them. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Suttsy

@Rice and Gravy- thanks so much for the response, however, my AD is telling me the older Bond Chrono (2225.80; 2599.80, etc.) just won't fit with the adjustable clasp, in that the adjustable clasp can ONLY go with the bracelets that use screws, not pins. *For reference purposes, my bracelet code is 1504/826 if that helps. Any ideas?? Thanks!


----------



## Suttsy

...in fact, check out this link where the same discussion was going on. If you look at the bottom of first page, there is a pic of an older black 2254.50 Seamaster with the Bond bracelet (effectively making it a 2054.50). He has done the adjustable clasp, however, check out that bracelet- if you look towards where the bracelet meets the lugs, there are screws there, not pins- so this guy is using a newer Bond bracelet, not the original one (pins only, no screws) that would have come with the 2054.50. So maybe there IS no way to do this with the older Bond pin-only bracelets... Look forward to any helpful comments- thanks! **Oops- tried to paste the link below, but it won't let me- system gave the following message (sorry):

**To be able to post links or images your post count must be greater. You currently have 2 posts. Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post**


----------



## Suttsy

...in fact, check out this link where the same discussion was going on. If you look at the bottom of first page, there is a pic of an older black 2254.50 Seamaster with the Bond bracelet (effectively making it a 2054.50). He has done the adjustable clasp, however, check out that bracelet- if you look towards where the bracelet meets the lugs, there are screws there, not pins- so this guy is using a newer Bond bracelet, not the original one (pins only, no screws) that would have come with the 2054.50. So maybe there IS no way to do this with the older Bond pin-only bracelets... Look forward to any helpful comments- thanks! **Oops- tried to paste the link below, but it won't let me- system gave the following message (sorry):

**To be able to post links or images your post count must be greater. You currently have 2 posts. Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post**


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I'm 98.5% sure it will fit.  I believe that 1504/826 bracelet is only different in that the endlinks at the watch head are slightly bigger because of the chrono being thicker. Other than that the bracelets are the same.

You need these to connect the clasp and links to the old bracelet: 2 extra pins and 4 extra end screws with the part numbers as follows: 0128ST0166 x2 (pins) and 0124ST3307 x4 (screws).

You need these for the clasp part:

Adjustment clasp: 0117STZ001154 (6 adjustments, no diver's extension)

End links (need 2): 0118ST1515

What he's not understanding is that you need the additional parts mentioned above to connect to the existing old bracelet, not just the clasp. I suspect you might have better luck getting help if you have an Omega Boutique near you. 

Good luck.


----------



## Suttsy

@Rice and Gravy- thanks- great summary on what is required. Man, I hope you're right and this works. I am in Canada and they have everything else but NOT the endlinks, which will take a few weeks to come from Switzerland (retail ~ $50 USD each). So I will be out ~$100 USD for the endlinks, plus the cost of screws and pins and clasp if this DOESN'T work. Sure would have been great to hear from someone that has tried to fit the adjustable clasp on the older Bond SMP Chronograph- oh well... Wish me luck!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

You'll be fine! (99% sure now) 

btw the way the endlinks/clasp are attached to each other and then attached to the old bracelet is by a smaller pin that slides through, and then 2 smalls screws are put in on each side in order to secure the pin in place.


----------



## Dec1968

I purchased and installed the shorter clasp and took it off immediately on my 2254.50. As much as I longed to have the adjustable nature, that stock clasp is so amazing in that it follows the lines of the links that I couldn't live with the chunkier clasp. I lost money selling if, but in the end I have total peace of mind now, even if I don't have adjustability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

It does add a bit of chunk and heft, and I hadn't really noticed that that until I had the 2254 with it and 2541 without. But I find both are super comfortable. I really didn't think I'd be keeping the Bond on the Bond bracelet, but I've found I quite like it. Surprisingly. The added bulk for the clasp is something I'll live with since my wrist size varies so much (and I'm so picky), that I've found I really can't wear a bracelet that doesn't have the "on-the-fly" adjustment.

For those installing themselves, make sure you have tweezers to set the screws in place and a small eyeglass/jewelry flat head screw driver.


----------



## Buchmann69

Love the adjustable clasp! I did this mod to my 2254.50 and now gone planet ocean



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sillo38

Currently waiting to get mine for my 2254. I love the stock clasp, but I just can't get it to fit right without any form of micro adjustment.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^ You will love it and it makes the 2254 the perfect watch I think. I've ultimately decided the Bond bracelet just isn't for me and am selling the 0117STZ001154 clasp and necessary connections to a Bond bracelet. Gonna stick with straps on the 2541.


----------



## Airborne6176

Hello once again, all. Don't mean to side track this excellent discussion, but what parts will be required to install this amazing clasp to a 44mm SMP Chrono (212.30.44.50.01.001)? I have this same clasp and the different parts for my 2 42mm Omegas, and I am now purchasing a 44mm Chrono to add to my "not ready for the current gen" collection of Omegas.

I am using my "dumb phone" to post this question from the field, as I can not search for previous entries about the 212.30.44.50.01.001 and this particular clasp. Many thanks in advance!

[EDIT]

Is this 44mm SMP Chrono (212.30.44.50.01.001) also known as the "Bond Chrono"? Would it be considered an old version or new (at least before the "newer" Master Chrono version)? THX again!


----------



## Airborne6176

Hello once again, all. Don't mean to side track this excellent discussion, but what parts will be required to install this amazing clasp to a 44mm SMP Chrono (212.30.44.50.01.001)? I have this same clasp and the different parts for my 2 42mm Omegas, and I am now purchasing a 44mm Chrono to add to my "not ready for the current gen" collection of Omegas.

I am using my "dumb phone" to post this question from the field, as I can not search for previous entries about the 212.30.44.50.01.001 and this particular clasp. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## dr.tran

armybuck041 said:


> The connecting or saddle links came from a Seamaster 300 bracelet. Part Number for the bracelet is STZ001145 but I've also read bracelet 020STZ000768 is also for the SM300. Either way, my donor bracelet was STZ001145. I do not have the Part Number for the connecting/saddle links themselves as I bought the complete bracelet (I know, I'm crazy).
> 
> As for the fit, technically the SM300 link is approx 0.5mm wider than the AT link. I used a very thin bit of plastic (from the Omega package actually) in between the two on either side in order to keep the link centred. For practical purposes, you cannot see the plastic or any gaps during regular wear. I'm as OCD as it comes when you're talking about these things, and the result very workable and so much better than the butterfly.


The end link for the SM300 is 118STZ001150
Just confirmed with my local dealership and have them on order

Will attempt to retrofit 117STZ001154 clasp on to my Aqua Terra 15000 Gauss (ref. 231.10.42.21.01.002). Pictures and confirmation to come once I have it done.


----------



## Blackdog

i have just finished the update on an old Bond ChronoDiver: 2599.50, 1504/826 bracelet.

This is the old style bracelet with pins and collars link attachment.

The parts I needed were:

117STZ001154 Clasp (or 1159 if you want the divers extension)
118ST1515 Connection links (qty=2)
124ST3307 Screws (qty=4)
128ST0243 Pin for 20mm (qty=2)

You need the extra pins and screws because the clasp comes with none.

I did not read the full thread but there's a point that I think was not mentioned.

Naturally, you attach the connection links to the clasp with the provided (with the links) pin and screws.

Then you attach the connection links to the original links of the bracelet using the new pin and screws, but you need to put the old collars in the original links anyway, otherwise the hole is too large for the pin and there will be too much play.









The new pin will friction fit inside the old collars without problems, you will have to hammer it in as usual, and press it further in to make room for the screw to thread in. The new pins are shorter than the old ones to allow for this. Keep in mind that the new pin will NOT "click" in position, as it does not have the groove the old pins have. You need to push it in either until it bottoms against the "bottom" screw at the opposite side (which you should install first) or at least enough for the "top" screw to catch the thread. Then the screw itself will push the pin further in as you screw it tight.









I found this out while doing my mod, so I thought it would be worth mentioning.

I like the update very much. It is true that the clasp is much thicker than the original, but the ChronoDiver is a chunky watch anyway, I think it looks great !









Now I'm awaiting the delivery of the parts to do the upgrade on my SpeedyPro ApolloXV 35th....


----------



## Airborne6176

@ #353...

GREAT post "Blackdog"! Awesome info & pics. Very helpful indeed.

MNY THX!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

dr.tran said:


> The end link for the SM300 is 118STZ001150
> Just confirmed with my local dealership and have them on order
> 
> Will attempt to retrofit 117STZ001154 clasp on to my Aqua Terra 15000 Gauss (ref. 231.10.42.21.01.002). Pictures and confirmation to come once I have it done.


I am looking forward to reading about and seeing the results. Hopefully this can be accomplished without too much jury-rigging as I'd very much like to own an AT on bracelet, but a non-adjustable clasp is a showstopper for me.


----------



## dr.tran

Can't seem to make post with pictures. Says pending moderator approval.


----------



## dr.tran

Since I can't seem to post pictures or link. 
I uploaded a video on youtube: U43Lmk7_xRE


----------



## Rice and Gravy

dr.tran said:


> Since I can't seem to post pictures or link.
> I uploaded a video on youtube: U43Lmk7_xRE


Nice job on that. I think I follow what you did from the video. What were your total costs on this? And do you think a small washer or something could be put on either side of the center link around the pin to deal with that gap and keep it from sliding?


----------



## dr.tran

I did do measurements for a potential washer but it would be very small and thin. My partner is an engineer so I'm going to see if her lab can laser cut some out of thin metal sheets. Will see if that works and report back. The gap isn't enough to bother me since the clasp benefit outweighs the look. My Aqua Terra is also pretty beat up from being daily worn through all kinds of conditions so the gap the the least unsightly part of the watch right now.


----------



## Sock

Have you got any close up pictures of the clasp on the Aqua Terra? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j1n

wkfink said:


> It will not fit. Tried it on both 38.5 as well as 41.5. No dice, it's a different style of bracelet and clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ughhhh. would have loved for it to fit on the smaller bands. was hoping for a more snug fit on my speedmaster reduced 
reduc


----------



## kkorky

knoxy said:


> View attachment 11499218
> View attachment 11499242
> I have had the ratchet clasp on my po 600chrono but then I discovered the version with the diver extension not that I'm a diver! I couldent resist it so sold off the other one and bought this one! it fits my wrist well with all adjustments fully in! just nice to have all the goodies on it!


Man oh Man! Your watch looks great with the clasp- You have no idea how i felt when i saw this post, albeit 2+ years later.

I too own the same exact model (232.30.46.51.01.001 purchased in 2015, dont know what gen screws i have on it) & i have been having a hell of a time trying to get the exact info needed in order to get a clasp for my PO (see pic below-it's my wife's hand lol). My local AD here is willing to sell me the clasp, but says that if i order the wrong one-NO REFUNDS!

Anyway, what i wanted to ask was if, i would need any extra links to attach the clasp (i haven't decided if i should get the 117STZ001154 or the 117STZ001159), or would either be a simple straight swap? Could you please enlighten me-many thanks in advance.


----------



## rokman

Just finished. Very happy with the result on my 42 2500 po. This is the one with the diver extension, the old one looks tiny next to the new.










Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchgodfather

Have anyone ever install this adjustable clasp on aqua terra new 8900 41 mm?

It has slightly flat and slimmer links compared to aqua terra 8500 so I don't know if it will still fit.

I struggle with the butterfly clasp , the butterfly clasp is too long for my wrist , I wonder why omega never test the watch for consumer with small wrists.
So only clasp like those in planet ocean, seamaster diver could fit my small wrist better.


----------



## rokman

thewatchgodfather said:


> Have anyone ever install this adjustable clasp on aqua terra new 8900 41 mm?
> 
> It has slightly flat and slimmer links compared to aqua terra 8500 so I don't know if it will still fit.
> 
> I struggle with the butterfly clasp , the butterfly clasp is too long for my wrist , I wonder why omega never test the watch for consumer with small wrists.
> So only clasp like those in planet ocean, seamaster diver could fit my small wrist better.


I think somewhere in this thread you can find an aqua Terra with this clasp, but I would suggest to try to source the smallest of the clasps the 117stz004666

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

thewatchgodfather said:


> Have anyone ever install this adjustable clasp on aqua terra new 8900 41 mm?
> 
> It has slightly flat and slimmer links compared to aqua terra 8500 so I don't know if it will still fit.
> 
> I struggle with the butterfly clasp , the butterfly clasp is too long for my wrist , I wonder why omega never test the watch for consumer with small wrists.
> So only clasp like those in planet ocean, seamaster diver could fit my small wrist better.


Check out this post

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/what...lasp-117stz001154-3609002-8.html#post49328761

And this youtube video






I plan to do all this when I finally get an AT.

Would be curious from those who have done it what the total cost of the parts were.


----------



## azfishman

I thought I would share my experience in sourcing and installing the adjustable clasp on my 2264 Seamaster in the hope that it might help others if they decide to go this route. This went on the quartz 2264 sword hands Seamaster. The bracelet says "930" up by the lugs and I believe it is referred to as the "Speedy" bracelet, it is not the "Bond" version/. This one is the 3 piece brushed with the little polished middle sections. I suck at computers, so forgive the lack of photo documentation. 

I went to two Omega AD's here in town, the first flat out refused to order me any parts not for my specific model. The second had no issues whatsoever, and happily ordered the following;

117STZ001154- This is the middle of the road clasp, not the one with a dive extension and not the very short one

118ST1589- These are the two new end links, and they come with only two screws and one "spacer" which goes in between the screws. You will need to order 4 more screws and two more of the spacers. These did not come in bags marked with a part number, so unfortunately, I don't know what those are.......

All in it was less than $200, which I considered to be fair, especially since just the clasp itself is $250 on Amazon. 

Took a few weeks to come in.......When I went to pick them up, the manager offered to install it for free since he had heard about it, but hadn't actually done it. I know now that you need 4 of the "spacers" that fit between the links which the screws tighten up against, but only had the two. He had his jeweler cut the old "collars" down to that size and it worked great, so that is an option if you don't have the specific parts. He didn't use any Loctite, which I questioned him about, and he claimed it wasn't needed...... Thoughts on that one?

I was grateful to not have to try and ham fist it myself, and when asked to donate to the stores Holiday charity, I gladly did so. Good experience at the AD and they earned my business. 

I don't believe I will ever own another watch whose bracelet option doesn't have some sort of on the fly micro adjustments. 

This thread is a great resource if you want to do this mod. 

Cheers!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Anyone know if the adjustable clasps will fit on the bracelet for the line of 40mm Speedmaster Racing models.

Asking for a friend


----------



## fskywalker

Rice and Gravy said:


> Anyone know if the adjustable clasps will fit on the bracelet for the line of 40mm Speedmaster Racing models.
> 
> Asking for a friend


Think it does work as the 40mm use either the 1564/975 or the newer 1565/976 and both 19mm bracelets tapper to the same same at the clasp as the 20mm bracelet version


----------



## fskywalker

Rice and Gravy said:


> Check out this post
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/what...lasp-117stz001154-3609002-8.html#post49328761
> 
> And this youtube video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to do all this when I finally get an AT.
> 
> Would be curious from those who have done it what the total cost of the parts were.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roningrad

Thanks for sharing. Great info.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

fskywalker said:


> Thanks for sharing!


Eventually I'll add this and bracelet to my AT, but the prices for the parts, specifically the clasp, have shot up drastically. I guess Omega figured out what everyone was doing and decided to make a little more money.


----------



## mykii

Rice and Gravy said:


> Eventually I'll add this and bracelet to my AT, but the prices for the parts, specifically the clasp, have shot up drastically. I guess Omega figured out what everyone was doing and decided to make a little more money.


Is it the raw part costs or just people price gauging on the market based on demand? It is usually the latter with these things.


----------



## mykii

Rice and Gravy said:


> Eventually I'll add this and bracelet to my AT, but the prices for the parts, specifically the clasp, have shot up drastically. I guess Omega figured out what everyone was doing and decided to make a little more money.


Is it the raw part costs or just people price gauging on the market based on demand? It is usually the latter with these things.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I believe it came directly from Omega. Several people have reported clasp costs increasing to $240, and that is what I was quoted by my Omega Boutique.

Bracelet + clasp and connecting links = $1070. YIKES.


----------



## 6R15

Don't mind me, I'm just posting here that the *117TIZ004664* adjustable clasp works for the Planet Ocean Titanium Chronograph 9300. Was bored during this Coronavirus lockdown so I found something to tinker with.

I was doing research to see if the part fit my watch, and this thread kept coming up on Google but wasn't really definitive on the compatibility. I think there was confirmation that someone had fitted it to a 42mm Ti PO, which I'd imagine is weird since the clasp would look much wider than the links.

I would not recommend this upgrade for those with small round wrists as the folding blade on the inside of the adjustable clasp is longer. Luckily, I have more oval than round wrists. To get the same fit, you will need to remove 1 full link. On my watch, I removed 2 full links and re-installed the 1/2 link since now I can have it a little tighter with the adjustability.

Supposedly, this clasp is the same one supplied with the 9900 chronograph, but I have no confirmation.

Overall, not a game changer but very nice to have the option when needed.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## fskywalker

Nicely done! Both the 1151 and the 4664 works on the 42mm Ti PO as both have the same connection size. The 4664 is obviously larger and in reality does not look bad on the 20mm bracelet of the 42mm Ti PO.

I tried the 4664 clasp in my 150th SMP Ti using ss end links from my 1154 clasp (guess was bored too lol) and it looked like this:




























Here the 1154 clasp on my 20mm Planet Ocean 42mm:










At least to me the width of the clasp on the 20mm band does not look bad, but each to its own 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ninoah

rokman said:


> Just finished. Very happy with the result on my 42 2500 po. This is the one with the diver extension, the old one looks tiny next to the new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Looks perfect! Is that the 117STZ001154 Clasp? 
What End links did you use? 0118ST1589

Thank you very much!


----------



## fskywalker

Ninoah said:


> Looks perfect! Is that the 117STZ001154 Clasp?
> What End links did you use? 0118ST1589
> 
> Thank you very much!


That is the 1159 clasp


----------



## rokman

fskywalker said:


> That is the 1159 clasp


Yes that's the one, with the diver extension.
The end links are the ones you are saying.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokinsteel1

My speedmaster racing pro came with it,and it's just unbeleiveable! I have 2 other speeds and this makes the bracelet much lore comfortable.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Whoops, duplicate.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Smokinsteel1 said:


> My speedmaster racing pro came with it,and it's just unbeleiveable! I have 2 other speeds and this makes the bracelet much lore comfortable.
> View attachment 15624318


Was it added or did it come with it new? Which version/case size is that Speedmaster racing?


----------



## Smokinsteel1

@Rice and Gravy - it came with it. This is the 44mm Racing pro.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Does anyone know of the adjustable clasps can be fitted to the Speedmaster Date 3210.50.00?? I know the lug width is 19mm. Does the bracelet taper to 18mm?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Rice and Gravy said:


> Does anyone know of the adjustable clasps can be fitted to the Speedmaster Date 3210.50.00?? I know the lug width is 19mm. Does the bracelet taper to 18mm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


It can be fitted on a 1564/975 or a 1565/976 19 mm bracelet; not sure if that barcelet fits a 3210.50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rice and Gravy

fskywalker said:


> It can be fitted on a 1564/975 or a 1565/976 19 mm bracelet; not sure if that barcelet fits a 3210.50
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you, I appreciate the response.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Rice and Gravy said:


> Check out this post
> 
> What Omega watches have people used adjustable clasp...
> 
> And this youtube video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to do all this when I finally get an AT.
> 
> Would be curious from those who have done it what the total cost of the parts were.





thewatchgodfather said:


> Have anyone ever install this adjustable clasp on aqua terra new 8900 41 mm?
> 
> It has slightly flat and slimmer links compared to aqua terra 8500 so I don't know if it will still fit.
> 
> I struggle with the butterfly clasp , the butterfly clasp is too long for my wrist , I wonder why omega never test the watch for consumer with small wrists.
> So only clasp like those in planet ocean, seamaster diver could fit my small wrist better.


Has anyone tried this with the 8900 movement Aqua Terra yet? Do we think the parts are the same? I was all set to buy another blue watch on a nice on-the-fly adjustable bracelet but then figured why not spend the $ on a bracelet and the clasp for my AT instead. I found a post on OF where a guy had ground one of the endlinks to make it work properly, but that was not with a current model bracelet.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Alright after some additional research and digging I think I might have figured this out. I am fairly sure that the adjustable 0117STZ001154 clasp and 0118ST1589 saddle links will fit the AT bracelet, but with some modification to the saddle links. The inside of the saddle link will require some grinding to create additional space to allow the bracelet link to move freely and articulate properly once attached. I'll be going by my Omega Boutique tomorrow with my 2254 SMP that has these parts on it already to investigate further and will report back.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I bumped this thread to see if anyone else has had luck with adding to an Aqua Terra. I also tried to reach out to the OP on the off chance he still has access to WUS.








Aqua Terra with Seamaster push extension clasp


Hey guys, My first post on WUS! Here is my awesome creation. Its the 8500 AT with the Seamaster clasp. All that has to be done is to swap the clasp links from the Seamaster to the AT bracelet. The clasp fits right on and is WAY better than the butterfly clasp.




www.watchuseek.com







Rice and Gravy said:


> Alright after some additional research and digging I think I might have figured this out. I am fairly sure that the adjustable 0117STZ001154 clasp and 0118ST1589 saddle links will fit the AT bracelet, but with some modification to the saddle links. The inside of the saddle link will require some grinding to create additional space to allow the bracelet link to move freely and articulate properly once attached. I'll be going by my Omega Boutique tomorrow with my 2254 SMP that has these parts on it already to investigate further and will report back.


I stopped by my OB Saturday and did some measuring and searching for part numbers that may work. Based on my research I have no idea how the guy in the thread referenced above managed a direct fit for this.

As best as I can determine, for an Aqua Terra with 18mm width at the clasp this can be done 2 ways:

Saddle links 0118ST1589 - these have about 9mm opening, so as a result they will need to be ground/filed a little on either side to connect to the Aqua Terra bracelet. That connection is a width of 11mm. The back of the opening will also have to ground/filed slightly in order to increase the depth. This will allow for the articulation of the connection of the link and saddle link. Otherwise it will bind and not rotate.

Saddle links 118STZ001150 will also work and fit without grinding or filing, but the opening is wider than the connecting link on the AT. As a result this will leave about a 1mm gap (.5mm on each side of saddle link connection). See here -

What Omega watches have people used adjustable clasp...

I've researched the prices and it appears the 1589 are about $54 a piece and the 1150 are about $70. Current prices on the 1154 clasp are $240-250

Any other input and details of what others have done is appreciated.


----------



## tbensous

Rice and Gravy said:


> I bumped this thread to see if anyone else has had luck with adding to an Aqua Terra. I also tried to reach out to the OP on the off chance he still has access to WUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqua Terra with Seamaster push extension clasp
> 
> 
> Hey guys, My first post on WUS! Here is my awesome creation. Its the 8500 AT with the Seamaster clasp. All that has to be done is to swap the clasp links from the Seamaster to the AT bracelet. The clasp fits right on and is WAY better than the butterfly clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by my OB Saturday and did some measuring and searching for part numbers that may work. Based on my research I have no idea how the guy in the thread referenced above managed a direct fit for this.
> 
> As best as I can determine, for an Aqua Terra with 18mm width at the clasp this can be done 2 ways:
> 
> Saddle links 0118ST1589 - these have about 9mm opening, so as a result they will need to be ground/filed a little on either side to connect to the Aqua Terra bracelet. That connection is a width of 11mm. The back of the opening will also have to ground/filed slightly in order to increase the depth. This will allow for the articulation of the connection of the link and saddle link. Otherwise it will bind and not rotate.
> 
> Saddle links 118STZ001150 will also work and fit without grinding or filing, but the opening is wider than the connecting link on the AT. As a result this will leave about a 1mm gap (.5mm on each side of saddle link connection). See here -
> 
> What Omega watches have people used adjustable clasp...
> 
> I've researched the prices and it appears the 1589 are about $54 a piece and the 1150 are about $70. Current prices on the 1154 clasp are $240-250
> 
> Any other input and details of what others have done is appreciated.


I can't remember in which thread I saw someone using the second method which leaves a gap, and used washers to fill them on each side. Not ideal but I suppose it's probably the best you can do at the moment.

My only grip with the butterfly clasp on my AT8500MC was the fact that it was not very comfortable due to the bump under the wrist.

I replaced it with the one from the new AT, that is a straight swap and it fixed the issue for me.

You can still play with a combination of half link. I had to swap one full link with 2 half links to add a bit of length to compensate for the shorter clasp (the curvature is slightly less) making the bracelet overall slightly shorter than with the original butterfly clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Space Ishtar

I have a 43.5mm Planet Ocean Titanium GMT 8605 (reference 232.90.44.22.03.001). The end links that connect to the clasp are 18mm, and the clasp itself is 18mm as well.
Will the 117TIZ001151 adjustable clasp fit onto my PO with the stock end links, or will I have to purchase new end links as well?


----------



## Mr Hyde

Space Ishtar said:


> I have a 43.5mm Planet Ocean Titanium GMT 8605 (reference 232.90.44.22.03.001). The end links that connect to the clasp are 18mm, and the clasp itself is 18mm as well.
> Will the 117TIZ001151 adjustable clasp fit onto my PO with the stock end links, or will I have to purchase new end links as well?


I put that exact same clasp on my 232.90.42.21.03.001 which is a 42mm Titanium Planet Ocean. Since the watch already had screwed in links, and end links, all I needed was the clasp, and it was a straight swap. Just be aware that this clasp has no dive extension which I don't mind one bit.

I love having the adjustability so much I bought adjustable clasps for my speedy pro, and 2254 as well.....both of those watches had pins and collars, so they needed new end links.


----------



## Space Ishtar

Mr Hyde said:


> I put that exact same clasp on my 232.90.42.21.03.001 which is a 42mm Titanium Planet Ocean. Since the watch already had screwed in links, and end links, all I needed was the clasp, and it was a straight swap. Just be aware that this clasp has no dive extension which I don't mind one bit.
> 
> I love having the adjustability so much I bought adjustable clasps for my speedy pro, and 2254 as well.....both of those watches had pins and collars, so they needed new end links.


I see. My concern is that the bracelet / end links on the 42mm and 43.5mm models might be of different sizes (the lug widths are different - 20mm vs 21mm, not sure if both taper down to the same size at the clasp), so I'm worried that the clasp might not fit on my 43.5mm even if it can fit on the 42mm.


----------



## Mr Hyde

Space Ishtar said:


> I see. My concern is that the bracelet / end links on the 42mm and 43.5mm models might be of different sizes (the lug widths are different - 20mm vs 21mm, not sure if both taper down to the same size at the clasp), so I'm worried that the clasp might not fit on my 43.5mm even if it can fit on the 42mm.


If you google your watch reference number and the term "adjustable clasp", you will get a hit from a different forum of the same watch with the same adjustable clasp installed on it which was sold back in 2017. Looks like it works.


----------



## Space Ishtar

Mr Hyde said:


> If you google your watch reference number and the term "adjustable clasp", you will get a hit from a different forum of the same watch with the same adjustable clasp installed on it which was sold back in 2017. Looks like it works.


I just found that post you are referring to. Glad to have some confirmation that the clasp indeed works on my model. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mr Hyde

Space Ishtar said:


> I just found that post you are referring to. Glad to have some confirmation that the clasp indeed works on my model. Thanks for your help!


No problem...FYI my bracelet also measures 18mm at the clasp. The clasp itself is wider at about 21mm.


----------



## Stefzb

Hi guys first time postimg I need help ordering correct screws and link to attach adjustable clasp to my 2254.50
























If anyone can advise on correct part number it would be amazing


----------



## Rice and Gravy

These are the parts needed to fit to the 2254.50

Clasp - 0117TIZ001154
Endlinks - O118ST1589 (2)
Pins - O128ST0166 (2)
Screws - O124ST3307 (4)


----------



## Stefzb

Rice and Gravy said:


> These are the parts needed to fit to the 2254.50
> 
> Clasp - 0117TIZ001154
> Endlinks - O118ST1589 (2)
> Pins - O128ST0166 (2)
> Screws - O124ST3307 (4)


Thank you for your reply, however I already have clasp and endlinks that seems to fit correctly, could you confirm this are thr screws and pins I need based on photo I added?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

You need the pins and screws I listed. You also need to flip the link right side up. The arrow should not be visible, should be underneath.


----------



## Stefzb

Rice and Gravy said:


> You need the pins and screws I listed. You also need to flip the link right side up. The arrow should not be visible, should be underneath.


Thank you mate will try to order them from AD or find them online. Sorry about the arrow only tested like thisnto see if all match


----------

